# Bleach: Detrahamus Entitatem (Game Thread)



## Serp (Sep 29, 2013)

Bleach: Encroaching Entity

Years  ago there was a being that transcended all of the known power types,  his name was Chronos. He was a quincy that had died and become a hollow,  upon his purification he became a shinigami. Later as a shinigami he  tried and experimental drug called the memory candy, this combined with  his time bankai powers allowed him to recall all the memories he had while  being a human and a hollow, greatly increasing his reiatsu. His body  being made of reishi also remembered the forms he had had. Allowing him  to unlock the true potential of his powers. 


All  people have a dual side, this is called their alternate, their  alternate is their true spiritual side. When you become a shinigami this  alternate is manifested in your zanpaktou, as a hollow in your hollow  form. Chronos now with the combined stages of his evolution was able to  fully access his alternate form. 

He is the Detrahamus Entitatem, the Encroaching Entity. 
But still there are strange goings on as humans, shinigami and hollows all over the dimensions were vanishing suddenly. Only to wake up, different somehow. 
​


----------



## Serp (Feb 25, 2014)

HM-
Maria sat upon her seat in Las Noches, as one of the top four Espada, life was easy. Although currently the regular hollows and their king refused to bow down to the Arrancar's as much as they would bow down to Shinigami with hollow powers, we Arrancar for our strength traded our integrity. The Hollow king was still evading any one getting a lock on him, with his travelling band of followers, each threatening the areas the top for Espada had claimed for themselves, these hollow lords may be weaker than the Arrancar by some measure, but they had the backing of lots more hollows, and if any of the Espada just chose to destroy them all, the balance would never recover, so they had to bide their time and look for the hollow King. The rumours were that he was the most powerful hollow, he could easily have become an Arrancar of Primera level or higher, but he dares not ruin himself with Shinigami power, his hollow power currently is enough to take out any Arrancar that dare challenge him, hence the top Espada have decided they need to bring him over to the cause, or if worst comes to worst work together to challenge him.

But Maria had a plan, she had been planning this for a while, partial because it was fun, partial because she wanted to start a family and partial because she knew it would cause so many problems, and some to further her own ideals. Her partner had set up his half of the plan, a specific distress beacon in the human world, drawing Shinigami and Quincy in to help and hollows in for an easy meal. This would work, it had to work.

-------
Earth - London
Kagato was sitting on the roof as he always did, he liked it up there, it was peaceful and there was noone to tell him what to do. He took a long drag of his spliff and relaxed. His father was a great Quincy General and Kagato had hoped to live upto his father and do what he wanted, but Kagato was not a quincy, perhaps something happened when he was a child or something, but he did not possess any of the bloodline of the Quincy. But he couldn't allow his father to be shamed like that, so he tried and tried eventually forcing his power through his Quincy Relics, the idea was to keep using them and hiding his secret from his father, but it was getting to him. Hence he was up here smoking, trying to forget his problems.

That's when he felt it, Kagato was weird in the fact that he felt spirits rather than heard or saw them, sure he saw them but he actually also acknowledges them in another weird way, its like he could feel the particles moving and changing. And he could feel a distress signal, painful ripples throughout the airways. He stood up and took a final pull from his marijuana cigarette and jumped headfirst off the top of the building, before landing in the alleyway and heading toward whoever it was in trouble.


----------



## Serp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hueco Mundo
Miragu cawked and looked over her body, she had survived the night. The hordes of Gillian and Aducja's that prowled around looking to devour souls, her reiatsu was too low to usually summon any menos, but it was always a risk.

She began to flap her wings and rise of the ground, before looking around her area, there was nothing. Nothing meant, nothing was trying to kill her, but it also meant nothing to eat. The reishi filled air of Hueco Mundo could sustain her for sure, dusty, dry reishi, but a fresh soul, that was pure exctasy. To the human world it is then, she said in search of a breach, the one time hollows could somewhat work together, to breach the human world, the promise of the souls on the other side almost seemed to keep the peace. 

Soon she would be ready to eat, a feast for crows they call it.

---------------

Seireitei - Soul society

9th Division Vice-captain Selina Khrall was on the case, she was the vice-captain of the 9th Division, whose symbol of the Goddess Athena, reminded them what they needed in a death god, wisdom and knowledge. So Selina was always sniffing out things.

Right now she was sitting in the archive room, looking through some old files. Captain Majin had recently gone in pursuit of a certain Arrancar he had had issues with in the past, he returned alive and pretty much unharmed apart from his robes, he claims she got away from him, but it just doesn't make sense, why would an Arrancar leave him not just alive but unharmed, but what if there was more to the tail. Selina was as good a hound as any, some would say too good, claiming she had no heart, or better yet a heart of ice, she took no time for the human pleasures, she instead took pleasure in the facts.

She walked around the archive room, looking for anything that could be potentially important. Nothing, it was then she noticed the alert going off, suspicious reiatsu has been spotted in earth. But none of the 10th division seemed to be at Barracks or anyone at all in this hub. Captain Rhea herself was almost a kenpachi, if kenpachi came in crazy, female and gun. A few tricks from the Quincy and Captain Rhea had a Soul Societies first firing squad, which allowed the 10th to almost quadruple their output in the disposable of hollows in earth. 

There was noone around, it would take longer sending a message or trying to find someone at 10th, but that was protocol and must be followed. But her internal logic prevaled, she would send a message to the 10th division and go down to earth now, she would have to anyway to write up her reports, and this way incase the 10th took a while to answer the summons, she could be there to protect the innocent souls away from whatever it was. Yes this was definately a good idea. She turned and left for the soul door.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2014)

Seireitei - Soul society

Academy Grounds

It's tough out here for a pimp, it was late in the day and long after classes had ended but there was one student still hard at work. Like the rest of the students in this famed generation of the #1, he had already manifested his zanpakuto and currently he was shadowfighting with it. With his family running the academy, and the pressure that just comes with being a member of the noble Yagami family, he was assigned additional work to further speed up his development. 

The spirit of his zanpakuto had not manifested itself to him yet, and at this point he was being pushed to reach that milestone. All the extra work with his zanpakuto, either actively through this very activity or through mediation, was to achieve that. 

He was just about finish up, when he was alerted to a presence. It took her clearing her throat for him to do so. With a raised eyebrow, he looked over to find a white haired female looking at him with an amused expression on her face. His eye was drawn first to the insignia that indicated that she was a member of the 11th division. Though being a horny little brat, his eye wandered to other things quickly after that.

A chuckle snapped him out of it, he wiped the sweat of his brow and then took on a manly pose. "Like what you see?" It must've looked far more attractive in his head. 

"It's very cute, you're like a tiny version of your daddy.....Even down the scar." She pointed out the three thin scars running vertically over his left eye. His dad had the very same one, given to them by the very same person. Ol' Granpa Shinji Yagami..... The man did not mess around as he started the swordtraining with those select few that he instructed first hand.

"You look like just the *boy*" She made a point to emphasize the boy. "I need for the job, what do you say about joining me for a little trip to the human world?"

------------------------------

London

A little away from the main shopping streets, a red head stepped into a dark alley. She zipped up her coat tight and headed away from the nondescript store entrance, to outsiders it was just a small jewelery store that was poorly located but to those of her clan knew it was the workplace of one their greatest spirit weapon makers. Nera had picked up some brand new gear and was itching to try them out.

As she sensed just the perfect opportunity, she couldn't cracking a smile. She would get to play around with her new your a bit.

-------------------

HM

Lying perfectly still in the small cave she had squeezed herself into through the narrow crevice that was the only entrance, a single hollow rested. A few days ago a massive pack on pack battle had taken place in the area, with her side eventually getting overpowered and outnumbered and they scattered. They had taken some losses but she was confident that they had gotten out of it well enough. They would meet up with each other soon, let the situation blow over first. 

Just now she had gotten up to take a look outside and the sands didn't even show a hint of life at this point. Carefully she took a few steps outside and surveyed the lands, keeping her eyes on her surroundings and her body low to the ground, she crept along the desert with an empty stomach and a desire for a meal. 

When she sensed it, of course she couldn't resist. She had gone without food for too long, she needed a satisfying meal.... A trip to the humanworld to fatten up before rejoining her pack would work out just fine.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2014)

At the point in the centre of the park, it was a small doll with to any shinigami watching it may have had a familiar look to it. The doll was spilling out an odd reiatsu, but one that they knew would only attract a certain few. 

Maria was sitting close by her reiatsu suppressed waiting to see who would approach before they would inact their plan.

-----
Kagato arrived at the park, he instantly knew the doll wasn't alive, the reishi it was made off was different. As soon as he got close, she jumped out and struck at him with her sword, she wasn't aiming to kill, killing them today would be too easy.

"A hollow! No Arrancar!" Kagato shouted jumping back. "LINKS OF CREATION!" He drew his bow of reishi and shot a few bolts towards Maria, which she parried off with her sword.
----
Selina had come through the spirit gate, and she felt some more souls behind her, she assumed that the barracks had heard the call and decided to send back up.

When she got there she felt 3 strange reiatsu's, on that seemed to be static pumping into the air like a small child or doll, the other was a quincy, or so it seemed and quincies were an enemy, but his reiatsu was pure human. And the third and final was an Arrancar. She looked like amazon warrior crossed with a brazilian supermodel, she wore an outfit of white linen, with scales decorating her skirt and bustier, upon her head her mask fragment, a small circlet crown of bone. 

"FROSTBITE... FENRIR!" She called out her zanpaktou and jumped toward the fighting duo. Until Maria turned midway and rose two fingers preparing a cero.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2014)

London

The adventure that Nake had taken Hiro on, was of to a scintalating start. They hadn't even touched ground before they were overwhelmed by the various reitsu types flaring up. There was a brawl going on, and they were going at it. Hiro never was known for playing it safe, despite the fact that he was hopelessly out of depth considering he was just an academy student. He hadn't even reached the point of releasing his zanpakuto, there was a fucking arrancar out there!

But the young Yagami was just gonna leap in headfirst, he might not be able to release but he had an unique three piece zanpakuto and he had the two bigger blades in his hands and ready to support his fellow shinigami who was right in the middle of that interracial brawl going on. He was well aware of the fact he was a little too reckless, so he was surprised that he didn't see the chick from the 11th behind him and calling him off.

No instead she was right there next to him, she flashed him a smirk and even sped past him. The had a spectacular entrance, as Maria's zero was launched and hit right then. An explosion of light was followed by a hail of rubble and a cloud of dust.

A figure lurking behind cover, hiding her presence like the best of them, saw this as the moment to strike. When Adelheid had arrived, there was no easy meal as she was expecting but she decided to let the situation play out. Picking off a weakened unsuspecting victim would do just as well. The smokescreen that erupted from that Cero gave her a chance to get a strike in, a quick debuffing slash or two would make things a lot quicker.

Her timing was terrible though, just as she moved out of cover she was pelted by fire from the latest warrior showing up at this disturbance. Nera was coming in hot and suffering from the syndrome commonly known as triggerhappy. She couldn't give a damn what was going on here, she had new toys to play with and she went at it right away. 

In that short moment, four additions came in to make this brawl even messier. Funny how the Hollow turned out to have the most restraint.


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2014)

Maria looked around, so she had 3 shinigami, 1 human, 1 quincy and she could sense a hollow was in the area. That was one too many Shinigami and one too few hollows. 

They were all weak enough that her the Primera didn't need to even release to keep them all back. Luckily the voodoo doll stopped her reiatsu from spiking up on other radars, as it ate the energy and regurgitated it back into the field. 

Nake had clashed blades with Maria, this Shinigami wasn't as young as the one she came with so she must have been able to tell Maria's strength, yet still she attacked. 

"Grim reap... Kamakiri!" Nake shouted out releasing her sword, the long curved blade now extending her reach. Maria jumped back and smiled at this young girl that drew this weapon towards her. 

Miragu had just come through to earth, and while the rest of the hollows turned and went in one direction Miragu sensed something at the edges of her mind, drawing her somewhere else so she flew off in search of richer prizes.

Selina had been knocked back by Maria's attack and strike of Nake getting in her way. Selina looked up at Nake, this woman wasn't even a seated officer and was holding her own better than she was. 

Miragu flew in and screeched, Maria looked up and smiled. "The final hollow has arrived." She looked down and the ground was starting to steam a certain type of mist.

"What is going on!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2014)

Siberia - 4000 BC

"Rai-kun it's so cold!" A small japanese girl moaned while she huddled under her furs.

"I know I know Sho-chan, but she is near. We have been tracking her for day's we shall catch up to her at any moment now." A taller Japanese looking man said to his small companion. 

So they made camp.

Soon they were startled awake by blasts of red and blue fire. A young girl in a black dress with pale hair was flying around throwing them.

"Stupid Witch!" Shoshin shouted waving her sword around trying to hit the fireballs back. 
Miraiko jumped towards the witch, knocking back her fireballs with his sword and moved in to strike, the witch flew backwards and Shoshin and Maraiko dropped their swords and raised their bows and shot arrows towards the witch. She jumped back laughing and laughing as they tried to hit her. But she was too fast for them, they fumbled in the snow trying to catch up to her.

"I'll get you! You damn demon!" Miraiko shouted at the witch as she flew away. And then suddenly there was a flash of light from beneath the snow and the witch was bound in chains. 

"Bakudo!" She spat. 

"She's been caught!" Shoshin shouted catching up.
"But by who, what was that magic?" Miraiko asked.

"I believe you will find that is our witch!" Said a blonde man with a greasy looking man following him. 

"And just who may you be?" Miraiko asked the blonde man.

"Me why, I am Rasko druid of Gaia and this is my smith Asuchi." The greasy man bowed. "So yes where were we, my witch hand her over she fell in my trap."

"Trap what kind of magic is that you use?" Miraiko asked holding his bow tight. 
"I am able to move and manipulate the unseen particles of spirit from mother gaia. I was able to set a trap that used the witches magic against her. My smith helps me bind the spirit magic to the material object it needs as a catalyst. I found him as a boy in the south east of the continent, orphaned by the beasts. You know the beasts?" Rasko asked the siblings.

"The beasts yes, the devastated our homeland took our father away from us. We track the witch because she is the cause of the beasts!" Miraiko responded.

"Haha, I fear you are mistaken, the girl is not responsible for the beasts, she is what she is and that is that, but she does know some demonic arts that use the same kind of energy that defeats the beasts. We aimed to catch her and learn how to add magic to our traps, to better allow us to defeat the beasts."

"Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa foolish humans." The witch started to laugh. "You don't even know what is going on do you. The Titans, all of it is just too over your head for you to comprehend. Hahahahahaa!" She laughed.

"Hmmmm, a bit mouthy that one." Rasko mused.

"What of her words, what if they bear some truth?" Shoshin asked.

"She is a demon and a liar, her words are nothing but a way to get her out of this." Miraiko told his sister. 

"This is true, but either way all we need is her to we can try and bind her powers to other things." Rasko said, while Asuchi nodded. 

"Wait wait! What what if, I showed you how I got my powers, there would be no need to experiment on me then right?" She asked her eyes lighting up.

"What you mean we can gain powers to fight the beasts, manifest our own spiritual energy instead of just reflecting the beasts?" Rasko asked his eyes wide. 

"She speaks lies!" Miraiko shouted.

"But she is my witch." 

"We pushed her towards your trap, she is as much our witch as yours." Shoshin pointed out.

"Bullshit, but I do assume it is the right thing in that you get some credit, but" turning to the witch "how would we go about this."

"Whereever she is taking you, you cannot let her free, we have searched for her for too long." Miraiko added.

"Fine fine, when she has shown me the ways, if you think she has not paid back her worth, you may strike her head from her shoulders, but if she gives you a way to save those you love, you lower your sword in debt paid in full for whatever real or supposed crimes." 

Miraiko hesitated. "He was tasked with capturing the witch, he had lost out on her to these hunters, what would be the right thing, follow them and get the witch afterwards once her plan proved a ruse, or she was truthful and we have a new way to fight. 

"Ok I'm in, so tell us Witch, where did you get these powers?"

The witch smiled a giant grin. "Well I went west and met a king..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2014)

The mist from Nake's Kamakiri was filling the air, obscuring Maria's view of the participants. They were all here now, so she could do her thing. She jumped back and was able to pick up the doll, its limp body looking droopy in her hand, and she crushed it. 

"We need to run!" Nake shouted to the other shinigami, the quincy and even if the hollows cared. The group started to back away falling over each other, and being somewhat disorientated by the mist. 

All the energy sealed inside it then came crashing out, it was filled with not only captain level but Espada level reiatsu, it was enough to bring these newbies to their knees and then made them pass out from the overwhelming pressure.  

And then the Garganta opened...

Nake soon or was it later awoke, under a bush in the park. There was noone to be seen, what had just happened. Where was Hiro, oh this was bad if it got out, IF it got out. For now she would lay low and figure what happened, the least thing she needed was the Yagami clan to put any blame on her for hurting one of the little ones. So Nake ran back to soul society. 

Unbeknownst to her a man was watching her carefully from the shadows.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2014)

_4000 BC - Greece_

"How much longer demon witch!" Rasko asked as he led the witch forward.

"Don't call me that! My name is Onimei! I am not a demon." Onimei turned up her nose. Rasko had chained her up in special shackles that stopped her from using her powers.

"Not a demon, look at your hair and your pale complexion. Those red eyes." Miraiko added. The group had been traveling for about a month now.

Onimei sighed. "I was born different to everyone else in my family, they practised old magics, where they were dark skinned and broad, I was born without colour and with these red eyes, hence they named me Onimei. But believe me I am no demon any more than you are." She said winking at Shoshin.

"Oh hush please, are we close to this King of yours that gave you these powers?" Rasko asked. 

Onimei rolled her eyes. "This King firstly did not give me powers he just helped me understand how to use them, and how any human worth their salt could." 

"Who is this King?" Shoshin asked interested.

Onimei laughed. "You wouldn't believe me if I told you, but he saved me from my family as when I was old enough they seeked to harvest my light skin for magic, I ran and ran eventually he found me. He was kind and old, but he had love in his heart and he said I would be of some use to him in the coming years. Maybe I will, maybe I am being useful now or maybe I die by your brothers hand. Who knows" She said shrugging.

The continued to step forward when Rasko stopped. A chill had gone through his entire body, the ground was filled with some strong energy. 
"Finally!" Onimei raised her hands and snapped the shackles that had bound her.

"WITCH!" Miraiko shouted raising his bow and pointing it towards Onimei before loosing an arrow towards her. Onimei raised her hand and caught the arrow.
"Without spirit power your attacks are useless." She laughed. "But I kept my word, we are here." She said pointing to the top of the mountain. 

"Are you ready to meet the King?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2014)

The group began to climb the mountain, Rasko and Asuchi easily climbing the rocky wall. Onimei simply floated upwards, as if being carried on a pocket of wind. Miraiko was beasting through it, a length of rope attaching him to his sister should one of them fall, the other would catch them. 
  “You ok Shoshin!?” He called back.

  “I’m fine aniki!” Shoshin called back.
  Miraiko resented his sister despite himself, she was a true born heir, her a noble Japanese family as old as his fathers house, even if she did not inherit the Tsurugi household she would gain her mothers families lands and titles.  She had more titles than she knew what to do with, but she still decided to follow him on this suicide mission to find the root of these demons, the closer they had gotten to this mountain though the less demons they came into contact with and even though they were traveling in a group they were went attacked the beasts liked attack large groups of people, but she had decided to go along with him. The beasts had killed their father, and that meant Shoshin was the next leader of the clan, and soon the leader of her mothers clan, but she was a woman grown and the head of not one but 2 noble families, she decided it was her honour to protect her people and well she knew that Miraiko had devoted his pointless life to killing these beasts. 

  “Ok.” Onimei said at the top of the climbing point, at a flattened out level. Rasko and Asuchi were next over and there was an audiable gasp. Miraiko made it over next and there was a silence.

  “What is it!” Shoshin shouted pulling herself up. She looked lock jawed at what she saw, futher away from them if you were to walk deeper into the mountain was a huge dome, made of bronze with patterns carved into it, this dome was large and encompassing, almost as if it was a prayer hall. 

  “Come along!” Onimei said as she started to walk, the first time she had walked when not bound. As they started towards this dome carved into the top of the mountain, ethereal arms and faces would form from the air that was swirling without the dome. Shoshin stopped, but Miraiko grabbed her tight and pulled her along with him, if she was going to lead the family then she needed to be strong.
  “We be strong, nothing to fear in Kyoka Suigetsu!” he said clapping her on the back, she smiled back and gripped her sword. 

  Onimei was fine walking towards the weird metallic globe of wind, oddly though it remained with the right amount of light the deeper and further into it they went.

  A hand formed out of air, rubbed across Onimei’s face and she smiled.
  “What’s going on! I can feel mother Gaia but some other force is interacting with her, my bond to the earth is weaker here.” He said grabbing his dagger tighter.

  A voice then filled the arena, “That is because you left my wife far beneath you.” Rasko span round and saw nothing, Miraiko and Shoshin drew their swords and started to look around assessing the situation. 

  Onimei only laughed. Shoshin turned to see why she was so happy was it a trap, next to Onimei was a man, he looked about 40 years old, his brown hair was streaked with grey, he wore what looked like rolls and rolls of green, white and blue translucent fabric and he had a warm fatherly face, but with a look of lingering pain on it.

  Shoshin drew her sword and leapt towards the man, holding Onimei. “WHO ARE YOU!?” She shouted, she didn’t care if he spoke Japanese or not, everyone else did, Rasko and Asuchi could speak loads.

  “NO BACK WAY!” Miraiko shouted. But the man only raised his hand although he did nothing Miraiko stopped and waited. Shoshin stopped and pointed her sword directly in the face of the man. He smiled.

  “Such fortitude you remind me of my daughter.” The man said with a soft voice, that carried softly on the air.

  “Who are you?” Shoshin asked more curious now. 

  “Why this is the king, the oldest pure soul you will ever meet.” Onimei said with a voice so happy as if she was singing gospel.

  The old man walked up to Shoshin and smiled, as he walked his form shimmered as if he was not really there, or there and somewhere else at the same time, he turned and gestured to Rasko, Asuchi and Miraiko also. 
  “Come I have much to tell you.” He said as he turned to walk deeper towards the back of the giant bronze dome.

  “Wait you still haven’t give us a name your highness, if you such an important king I should have heard of you by now.” Miraiko shouted at him. Rasko jumped on him and clasped his hand over Miraiko’s mouth. 
  “You fool! Hold your tongue!” 

  “It is ok” The king said motioning to Rasko. “I will tell him what he wants to know.”

  The king walked up to Miraiko and looked him in the eyes, the bastard child of lands far east held his gaze and looked through him. “Such timeless determination, you remind me of my son.” He said and smiled wearily. 

  “I am Ouranos…”


----------



## Serp (Mar 6, 2014)

Present Day - London











Kagato awoke and placed his hand on his head. He felt violated as if something had perverted him. His senses were whack too, he could always feel the reishi in the air and the bits that vibrated off other people, but this was weird everything was jumbled and his own reiatsu felt off. So he stood up and looked around, he was in the park the last place he remembered being. But he had the feeling more time than an hour had passed. The closest person next to him was a shinigami with white hair and she was pretty hot, as well as starting to wake.



-----










Selina woke with a start, she saw the human boy hovering over her with a puzzled smirk. 
"Gah!" She jumped back and went to grab her Zanpaktou, but she screamed and looked down at her hand, she had claws!

"What did you do!" She said fumbling to get her Zanpaktou out with her left hand, before Kagato raised his hands in protest.

This boy was strange no doubt, before she sensed he was human yet using powers that were related to Quincies, that had been odd. But now his reiatsu was slightly different, it felt like a shinigami. She narrowed her eyes and drew her Zanpaktou finally with her claw hand. 

"You didn't have that before did you?" Kagato asked. 

"What happened?" Selina asked in a low hushed voice.

"I don't know, maybe one of them can?" Kagato asked waving at the others stirring. "I'm Kagato by the way." 


--------










Miragu woke up and screamed, "Who put this there!" She shouted and started to flap around, but not good enough to take off.
"I have a human heart, I didn't grow this!" Miragu started to shout as she ran around. 

"Calm down!" Kagato said as he summoned his bow and pointed it at Miragu, noticing her hollow hole was gone. 

"QUINCY! SHINIGAMI SCUM!" Miragu shouted at Kagato.

Kagato extended his senses, she was right she had a human heart, it was as if her soul was on its way back to a plus. 

"CALM DOWN!" He shouted drawing back a bolt of reishi. Selina placing her left hand on his arm. "You too!" She said sternly, before looking down to her en-clawed hand and then over to the other 3 bodies


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2014)

Hiro came to with a splitting headache and an arm that was killing him, it felt as if a thousand needles was jabbing his left arm. Did he break it again? It felt swollen and sore, unresponsive and clumsy as if he had slept on it and the circulation had been cut off. The worst was around the shoulder though, where the rest of the arm was like needle pricks, the shoulder was more like a burning hot rusty ax had been taken to it. 

It took a while for his vision to clear up, all the shouting and the blurry figures moving about didn't make it easier for him to make sense of what was going on.

Where the Shinigami came to with a body that felt damaged, the Hollow next to him was aching in a different sense on the inside. She felt horrible, soul broken. Like there was something malignant festering inside her. The hunger that drove her before was quieted, the itch to slit her wrists was plaguing her now and she couldn't figure out where it stemmed from. Had she woken up emo? Did someone touch her no no place and now she instinctively felt defiled? Did she just need to hug herself in the shower while biting on washcloth?

Nera woke up feeling off as well, but didn't feel quite defiled as the others. More like she realized something was different but couldn't quite put her finger on it, she was curious about what happened to her and the others and as she picked up on the shared state of confusion they had..... She was more inclined to get to the bottom of this. 

"Calm sounds good." She spoke up as she patted herself down to see if anything was missing. "Honestly I could care less about you guys and if you want to scrap or not, what I *do* want to know is what is going..... This is quite a diverse bunch gathered here, who brought us here and for what?" She made the assumption that post rumble, they all shared a lack of memories regarding what happened after it. Who had given them this alien abduction treatment, and what exactly were they probed for?


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2014)

Kagato lowered his bow. He said looking towards the quincy girl and nodded.
"Ok guys, all of you!" he said looking around, the people that were fighting however long ago, now all in this situation.
"Something is wrong, part of my powers allow me to feel the reishi and the reiatsu that is coming off it, each spiritual being has a slightly different flavour, and as best as I can say now. Everyone looks as if they upgraded to fruit salad."

"What are you trying to say!" Selina said narrowing her eyes at Kagato.

"Heh, I'm trying to say we are all in the same boat. Something has infected us, others more obviously than the rest." He said waving to Selina's claws, while Miragu said sulking on the ground.

"I am Kagato Nishin, and I think we need to work out what is going on together. Obviously we can't walk into the Quincy order or Soul Society to find answers without being treated like crimminals, and i'm sure our hollow friends wouldnt want to go back to Hueco Mundo with such a new flavour or reiatsu, so it seems like we are stuck."


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2014)

4017 BC Ancient Japan
- 

"Father, what's going on?" A small boy about 6 or 7 years. 
"Silence Miraiko. This is our last chance." A older man said.
"But I don't want to move here." Miraiko said.
"Our family is dying out, only you and I remain. You are a bastard and cannot carry on the name and if I do not make a new alliance soon, that will be the end. Is that what you want?" The older man responded.

"No father." Miraiko said as he lowered his head and they walked forward.
After walking through a procession of guards through the courtyard, they came towards a large building, and sitting outside of it was a beautiful woman dressed in an elegant and intricate Kimono, it showed scenes of the night sky, full moons, stars and constellations. 

"Lady Shino." Miraiko's father said bowing before the lady, dragging Miraiko down with him.

"Lord Tsurugi, please rise." Lady Shino said raising her hand.

"It is an honour for you Lady Shino and the House of the Night God to see us." Tsurugi spoke to Shino.

"If what you say is true the honour is all mine, this is your half breed son yes?" Shino asked looking at Miraiko.

Tsurugi nodded and nudged Miraiko forward. "Come here boy." Shino asked and Miraiko walked forward.

He was standing before Lady Shino and she looked deep into his dark eyes. 
"He may be a half breed, but your blood is indeed strong as is your honour to raise your own bastard, I see Samurai before me." Shino said with a half smile.

Tsurugi bowed again.

"Now Lord Tsurugi, tell me again why I should accept you into my court and into my bedchambers?" Shino said raising an eyebrow.

"My Lady, your house is one of the most noble across the lands, I only hope to strengthen it."

"With what may I ask?"

"Our family is in touch with the spirits, we can see the dead and beasts that form from their pain. Together we could help liberate the lands." 

"And you hope to continue on your family do you not?" Shino asked.

"Yes, but in doing this carrying on my family is the same as serving yours as if this proves to be fruitful they will be of the same blood." 

Shino mused over this for a while. Before gesturing towards Miraiko once more to come closer, which he did. 
"Boy, is what your father says true, can you see the beasts?" Shino asked the boy.

Miraiko nodded as Shino looked into his eyes and could see the timeless suffering of all the souls this boy had already seen, but she saw strength in his eyes. His father may be on his knees begging, but there was strength there. 

"Rise Lord Tsurugi, I have seen enough. I accept your offer, our houses will be joined. Our children will be of two houses the House of the Night God and the House of the Sword."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2014)

Being a proper little noble boy, when the quincy who took charge of the situation introduced himself, Hiro did so as well. 

"Hiro Yagami...." He fell silent after that, it was a lot to take in while his arm was distracting him as much as it did...... Not to mention how he was unsure of what had happened, there was something definitely off about them. Even he could tell that and he wasn't that well versed in sensing reaitsu and the subtle differences within hem. What he did know was, back home they didn't take too kindly on those that were corrupted in ways. Being a Yagami wasn't going to do much for him should they learn of his situation. All of a sudden this proud warrior that had gone out with the intention of proving himself, felt all too much like a lost little boy who didn't know what to do.

While Adelheid the hollow remained on her knees being emo, Nera seemed to handle the situation better. She was actually intrigued, she was of a clan compromised of outcasts and to her it made little difference if she was even an outcast amongst the outcasts. Besides wondering about the who, why and whats regarding this situation, she was also very much thinking about how this would benefit her. Power was born from mutation after all. 

"Well Nishin boy." She had taken note of the name and how his particular reitsu was quite off for a quincy, whether it was tampered with or not. "That is quite a conundrum." While she wasn't particularly bothered by not being able to go home, she was more concerned about her place in this world where you had all these factions combating with each other...... And what life would be while not fitting in with any of them, having only enemies as far as the eye could see. While getting to the bottom of this was important, right now they needed a way to buy time. To blend in somehow.

"At this point I could honestly care less about politics, emotions, whatever....... It's safe to say we would like to figure out what happened, but we would all sleep better tonight if we could manage to....... Camouflage so to speak...... The changes we've undergone, to make it so as if nothing is out of the ordinary so that we could define our own true selves opposed to letting the world define us." Right now they would likely all be branded monsters by their societies, Nera's ambition would be to be seen as gods eventually but all that in good time. 

"So how would we be able to hide this, how could we make it seem as if nothing is amiss?" She was thinking out loud, though she thought of herself as bright and creative..... This wasn't her field of expertise, she was more inventive in ways of killing things in glorious manners....... Not on how to be inconspicuous.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2014)

Kagato nodded in response to Hiro, the boy had manners he had to give him that. It was then Selina spoke up, "The 12th division, they have reiatsu concealing Gigai's they use them give to either really strong people or just people with weak control in order to help them with their work. It was illegal to use one without a permit though. And they may also have something that combats hollowification..." Selina suddenly went quiet looking down at her claw. No matter how many times she looked away and pretended it was alien to her, it felt like her, new and interesting but it still felt like her. 

"A Gigai? Do I look like a soul to you, I am flesh and blood!" Kagato shouted, "Plus I can conceal my reiatsu well enough." Looking towards the hollows in the group, "But can they?"

"Either way, I don't know how long we have been missing, maybe an hour, maybe a day, maybe weeks or more. Either way we cant let anyone find out what has happened, and the best bet if we can still open a door would be to go to soul society, if we have to flee for good I'd rather have a gigai that is untraceable." Selina added, normally she was good in a crisis, but this was a crisis that involved her and she couldn't cut her way out of it so she took to other means. 

"Well I've always wanted to go to soul society, so I'm in." Kagato added, before throwing a wink to Nera.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2014)

Serpentious said:


> The group began to climb the mountain, Rasko and Asuchi easily climbing the rocky wall. Onimei simply floated upwards, as if being carried on a pocket of wind. Miraiko was beasting through it, a length of rope attaching him to his sister should one of them fall, the other would catch them.
> ?You ok Shoshin!?? He called back.
> 
> ?I?m fine aniki!? Shoshin called back.
> ...



"Ouranos?" Miraiko asked puzzled.

Rasko dropped to his knees, "Ouranos the god of and the sky." 

"The god of the sky?" Shoshin asked as puzzled as her brother.

"Stand my son" Ouranos said to Rasko, "Yes I am the god of the sky, and the sky and heavens itself, this is merely an avatar of myself able to take form on the mountain top, where the earth meets the skies."

"So you're a god?" Miraiko asked.

"Yes he is! And you better listen to what he has to say." Onimei shouted, she obviously had great respect for this Ouranos. 

"In time Onimei, but first tell me your names." Ouranos looked towards his guests.

"I am Rasko, for the Germanic lands past the Rhine. A humble druid." Rasko said bowing.

"I am Asuchi, from the Islands of Japan. A simple smith." Asuchi said taking a knee.

Shoshin looked to Miraiko and then she bowed. "I am Shoshin of Japan. Lady of the Night God clan.", Miraiko's turn, he walked forward and bowed, "I am Miraiko, bastard son of the eastern lands and Lord Tsurugi of Japan."

Ouranos had a glint in his technically none existent eyes.
"Pure Truth and Futures Child, such interesting names you have. But I have some names to tell you now, names of Titans."

"Titans?" Miraiko asked with a puzzled look on his face. 

"I suppose I better start at the beginning.  Right now there are three realms as well as three deities, the skies and heavens, myself. The earth, my wife Gaia and the darkness, Tartarus. We are layered, yet so far apart it would take years to cross, spirits when they die are trapped and confined to the underworld, within Gaia, but every now and then some would go to Tartarus. When my son, defeated me and put his mother Gaia to sleep, there was noone protecting the souls in the underworld and Tartarus took them, and warped them to his foul design. The beasts that attack and plague you now. My son Chronos, the Titan of Time along with his sister, Rhea and his brothers, Hyperion, Iapetus and Oceanus, held me down and severed my Grace, sending it to Tartarus meaning I could never procreate and would lose most of the power over my own realm, and then Chronos put his mother to sleep so she may not attack him and so he could rule the surface and the skies, but this was his mistake as Tartarus claimed the souls of the underworld and warped them into his beasts."

"Ok, how may we help my lord?" Rasko said eager to help.

"We can't do anything, we are mere humans fighting against spirits and deities." Asuchi said knitting his brow and looking down.

"Then in order to help me, I will turn you into Titan's in Pure souls!" Ouranos said with his arms open wide. "I promised Onimei if she could led to me, four more people of such resolve then it would be so."

"I knew she couldn't be trusted." Miraiko said pointing his finger at Onimei, who just stuck out her tongue at him.

"So you want to deify us? You said Chronos took that power away from you." Asuchi said to Ouranos.

"Indeed, he did. Which is why you will firstly go to Tartarus for me and get back my grace..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 2, 2014)

"Oeh, that sounds sexy." To most this would've sounded like a bad idea. Heading straight into hostile territory, which was bad enough but then to go and steal something just so that people wouldn't be able to track you down. Like..... Well, like the very same people that called that very same location their home. Nera had a rather unusual reaction to it though, a reaction almost like one would have if a woman was asked on an exciting date by her lover. 

She seemed rather giddy actually and the sparkle in her eye betrayed how much she was looking forward to trying out her new toys in the backyard of the shinigami. And it seemed like a great opportunity to see whatever changes those modifications that had been done on them. 

Hiro and Adelheid had serious concerns though, for the hollow it felt as if she would be heading into the lion's den and her she was a poor little gazelle. Though perhaps one with douse of catnip sprayed on her. After all, she wasn't just a hollow, who would have a reiatsu flavor that would stand out enough on it's own....... But this thing that happened to her, to them, it was only going to make her stand out even more. 

Hiro also couldn't quite shake the feeling that this was going to be like walking straight up to execution platform. His mind raced through whatever options they had, and as he came to conclusion that this gamble was going to the only chance they had...... He swallowed hard and steeled his nerves as he nodded his agreement. "Let's go this." It didn't come out as he had hoped, his voice broke and it really let the air out of attempt at manliness.


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2014)

"Then go we shall!" Kagato said aloud, he caught Nera's reaction before and made eyes at her again, with a wide shit eating grin. 
"But does anyone her actually know how to get to Soul Society?" Kagato asked.

"You follow the hole in the dimension!" Miragu shouted out from her slumped spot in the ground. 

"Well unfortunately we don't have a Garganta nor will we use one, we will open up a Senkeimon." Selina said raising her hand and summoning a butterfly. "These are recorded by the 6th division, but as long as we are quick it won't matter." Selina raised her Zanpaktou and stabbed it into the air, which rippled and opened up into bamboo sliding doors. 

"Cool!" Kagato said before jumping on a reishi platform and flying through the Senkeimon, he hoped the rest of the group were following him, straight into Shinigami territory. This will be an adventure to say the least. 

After a shortwhile Kagato landed on grass, but he could tell it was made of reishi, it was wonderful he had seen people, the greatest of quincy build reishi structures, but the level of development in each blade of grass, levels of details that held no function other than superficial were present in the natural order of things here, it took him a moment to take it all in.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 6, 2014)

Kags was joined by the others, some more excited about the adventure than the others. And some more frightened than the others. For every Nera, who was smiling ear to ear, there was an Adel who felt like throwing up or an Hiro who felt as if any moment now that creepy captain of the 13th would snatch him and would add him to the collection of a shrunken heads that she was supposed to have. That was the story that went around the Yagami compound with the kids, if you fucked up and got caught.....That's what happened to the young Yagamis, it all made perfect sense considering how the elders in the clan spoke of her.

When they all had touched ground, glanced around and felt as if half a dozen captains weren't about to rapestomp them, they let out a little sigh of relief and prepared themselves to venture deeper into the lion's den.

"So how are we going to do this?" Hiro asked, his hands on his weapons, he couldn't quite shake the feeling that he'd a sword pointed at him at any moment now.


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2014)

"Well I opened the Senkaimon to take us as close to the 12th division as we can. We get in, have a look around see if there is any information we can find on hybrids and if worst comes to worst we grab the Gigais and get out of here. Hopefully there isn't anyone standing guard." Selina said, noticing that Hiro had his sword hand gripped firmly on his blade.

"This place is amazing!" Kagato exclaimed.

"Arg Shinigami! Everywhere!" Miragu squawked.

"Hush!" Selina said making daggers at the Hollow. "Let's move." She said pointing to the R&D department a head of them, before she set off. 

Being a Vice-captain gave her special permissions to open certain doors that normal souls or low level shinigami couldn't get access too, thank god for small favours. She took a deep breath and pushed open the door, it was still night time and there was nothing to be heard. 

"Get in!" She motioned to the rest of the group, it's not as if she trusted them, not even the Yagami brat and definately not the Quincies or the hollows, but she knew they knew all their necks were on the line. As she motioned for them to enter she heard someone call out.

"Whose there?" said a voice accompanied by footsteps she could hear moving closer to them.

"Shit shit shit!" She said under her breath. "What should we do?" She said turning to Hiro.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2014)

He swallowed hard and then stepped forward. "I'll run interference, you guys continue looking." He was met with some frowns and a 'What the fuck are you gonna do'-look. Thought not much of an intellectual, he could make some basic conclusions. "Only a shinigami could get away with it." The rest show a look at each other, just on clothes and overall appearance alone he had a good point. "So it's me or her." He stuck his hand out, pointing it out and that of Selina. The Quincy arm that had been grafted to him, or the hollow hand she had. 

"I'll go, you guys hurry up." The gang ran off and it was up to the hero of this story to save the day. The story of his life, this had to be why he manifested a three pieced zanpakuto. There so much hero business on his plate, he needed more than one zanpakuto to tackle it all. He took a deep breath as the footsteps neared the corner.

"Who goes there?" The figure rounded the corner and stopped in front of Hiro. The young noble had to focus on keep his hands from shaking, so many worries were running through his head and he had trouble trying to keep the excuses straight in his head. The few he had, how was he gonna explain his arm if they were gonna notice? What if they senses something was off about him? The things like what he was doing here seemed almost simple compared to those other things. 

"What the fuck are you doing here Yagami?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2014)

"Manjoume" Hiro said through gritted teeth.

"What's that for Yagami? I haven't kicked your ass in over 24 hours, since you never came home yesterday." The boy who after stepping into the light could be seen as just about Hiro's age maybe a little older, with spiky blond hair and had been identified as Manjoume. He was Hoshi Manjoume, son of Sora Manjoume the captain of the 12th division and as things tend to go amongst the nobles, he was an antagonist of Hiro's. 

"What do you mean yesterday?" Hiro asked narrowing his eyes, while his hand still gripped his sword.

"Well the fact that you didn't come home from whatever fucktard thing you were doing last night and your uncle made sure the whole academy knew you were skipping school." Hoshi's eyes fixed to Hiro's hand on his Zanpaktou. "What's that Yagami, you want to fight? And I got something new to show you as well." Hoshi drew his zanpaktou, smirked and started towards Hiro.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2014)

The figure had revealed himself as a familiar face to Hiro, they went way back and had a lot in common. He wasn't sure what to make of tis though, was this a fortunate turn of events or not? Probably, someone unknown to him probably would've started the cavity search by now after finding an intruder. This could be a positive actually, this was a good opportunity to see where he stood.

Putting his best pokerface on, he listened and watched carefully to see what was up. It was a lot to process though, apparently he had just been gone one day and the situation here wasn't as bad as he would've thought but before he really could find out more or give it some more thought..... He was challenged and this punk whipped out his piece.

The best play now was to stay calm, maybe try and learn some more...... But that was really asking too much of the Yagami. He couldn't just let this shrimp talk smack like that, there were consequences to calling out the alpha dog in the pack. "Heh, something new huh?" Hiro smirked as he pulled out the katana, leaving the other two sheathed. "Well I just gold an ol' fashioned ass kicking for you, if you're looking for it." He was too cocky and too much of a hot head for this assignment really, but at the very least he was doing perfectly as a distraction.

The two met each other head on, with how violently their swords clashed against each other it was easy to see they weren't just messing around. They weren't really trying to kill the other, but they had too much pride and drive to do this halfheartedly. The two felt each other out for a few minutes, and then jumped back to prepare themselves for the second round.

"Let's get serious." Hiro pulled out the largest of his swords now and took on a new combat stance for this two sword style. Hiro charged at the smirking Hoshi, who had a " Put a Molly in her drink and U.O.E.N.O." look on his face like he was about to pull out a game changer.


----------



## Serp (Apr 12, 2014)

Hiro came charging at him with two swords drawn. 
"Two swords, I always wondered what it would be like to balance between two blades, but I eventually got my wish."

Hoshi was jumping backwards fast, but it wasn't quite fast enough, he had not expected Hiro to be so fast, it was as if all of a sudden the reishi at their feet decided it was going to listen to him, so it was as if he flew across the ground. His shunpo seeming to outclass Hoshi's without Hiro even noticing. 

That was not going to do, for the heir of a noble family to be shamed even if it was by another Noble was nothing that was going to happen without consequences, anyone else he would have waited and given them ground, but Hiro was on his ass and he couldn't show weakness to him, he didn't want to kill him, he was his rival and deep down kind of his friend, but neither could he allow him to fail here and in his heart of hearts he knew he couldn't kill Hiro if he wanted to, not that he would even admit it with words.

_*"Toboes Getsu! Ookami!"*_ Hoshi shouted bringing his sword up and there was a rumble of wind and fire, with lightning crackling everywhere.

Selina and the others inside the 12th Division barracks looking around for information all stopped as they felt this surge of spiritual energy, even Miragu with her newly formed human heart was worried about Hiro. 

The storm wave, provided enough cover and distraction for Hoshi to jump back and hopefully to either push Hiro off target or at least make it harder for him to find Hoshi. 

If you were to look forward and see, Hoshi was standing with a large sword that had rolling energy like electricity crackling over one of the blade, and as it was equiped with two blades, the second seemed red hot and kept flickering with tongues of fire.

Hoshi's shit eating grin was gone for the moment it had taken his concentration and determination to summon his shikai and it was showing on his face. But it was still an acheivement for an academy student.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 13, 2014)

The smirk that had been plastered on Hiro's face was no more, where he had felt as if he was dominating over his rival just moments before in the straight forward sword fight. This reveal had struck a heavy blow. For all his work, all the hours he spent training his body. For his muscles to gain strength. His skills to sharpen. His feet to increase in swiftness. All those hours put in to increase all of that. It seemed all for naught, compared to the break trough that Hoshi had made. He had become a man, wielding a weapon befitting one, while Hiro had spent his time with child's play.

"When the hell did you get that?!" He was absolutely flabbergasted, he didn't even realize that his guard was dropped.... Very much like his jaw. Before Hoshi could reply even, Hiro aimed his weapons in the direction of the furrowed brow and the sweat that was forming on it. "You think all that sizzle and no steak is going to impress anyone?!" A classic case of projection, Hiro was very much angered with himself. Ashamed even, how did he still not have his Shikai but this bastard was flaunting it in his face!?

Recklessly he charged straight ahead, his first strike deflected with Hoshi's flame swept sword. The part of Hiro's Odachi that made contact with the sword, glew bright as a result of the heat that transferred through it. Hiro paid no mind to it though as he dug himself an even deeper grave. His katana swung down on Hoshi who gritted his teeth and pushed through, it was so taxing on him to release his newfound power and at the same time contrate on doing that and countering his opponents moves but he was holding. 

The moment Hiro made contact, it was him who yelled out in pain as lightning coursed through his sword and then his body, virtually instantly. To make matters worse, he fell squarely on his but and dropped both his weapons. Apparently it was rather difficult to keep control of your muscles when you were being electrocuted, but at least this was as small of an accident you could under those circumstances...... Things could have been a lot worse, and foul smelling.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2014)

Hoshi jumped back after Hiro electrocuted himself on one of Ookami's  tails. Hoshi was sighing heavily, he hadn't expected that and was lucky  that things happened to end like that.
"My father Yagami! I told you  he is an even greater captain than yours. He helped me reach shikai and  he also said when I am strong enough he will let me try a way of  acheiving bankai in as little as THREE DAYS!" Hoshi said grinning like  an idiot. 

The twin large swords in each of his hands were  hanging low, not out of weight but out of the force and reiatsu it was  using to maintain and fight with them, with both their elements on, a  mistake he would soon have to learn how to control. But now was going to  defeat Hiro.

"I can't afford to let you win this Yagami!" Hoshi  said charging, Hiro had jumped to his feet with both his swords drawn  and charged into Hoshi lower and more grounded, sure to use his momentum  to buckle him but not without taking damage from at least one of  Hoshi's swords. 

The two young nobles barrelled towards each  other and as they did such, a white mist started to appear from the  ground, and the arena was all foggy, then out of nowhere they were both  kicked backwards and a white haired figure dressed in black holding a  scythe stood over them. 

"NAKE..." Hoshi said through gritted teeth. 

Nake smiled and looked at Hoshi, "Manjoume-kun, hello." Her smile toothy and menacing.  

"Get off my property you commoner!" Hoshi said poutting pointing his lightning sword at Nake.

"Oh  your really going to use that, I know you read all your fathers books  little star, but no matter how big the star is, it will never be greater  than the sky. And as such you will always be beneath your father, but  you would know all about the strength of bloodlines wouldn't you." Nake  said pointing the arched blade of Kamakiri towards Hoshi. This was a  fight Hoshi would not want to fight, Nake was a fully graduated  Shinigami with a real Shikai and everything, even if the rumours that  nobles were stronger than common shinigami held true, that would be  doubly worrying when it came to Nake, if what Hoshi had read in Sora's  files were true she was more noble than he.

Each noble family,  descended from the heads of such families were given a division to rule  over and only that division in tandem with their nobles role of ruling  the Seireitei and Shinigami order. If a member of a noble family wished  to become a captain on a squad other than their families assigned they  would have to give up their family name and duties and compete for it as  a common soul. Nake's father and mother were two such shinigami, once a  family member leaves it is usually a shame upon the family and they  shun the family member, they retain their respect as a shinigami and one  of captain class but they lose all kinsmenship beyond that. Nake's  mother Saeko Karasu, was an ex-member of the Yagami family and her father was Nagi Amen'hoko the demon of  the Spina family, who on good terms with his family in order to pursue  his own desires. Nake's ability with the blade and with that of her  zanpaktou powers were in part nature to her, she can never inherit  anything from either side of her family, but with her raw talent she may  be able to earn anything and everything. Hoshi was not about to fight  that, so he noped the fuck out.

"Fine, just go! And Yagami I  expect to see you at school." Hoshi said lowering his swords, which  reverted back to its released form. Before he turned tail and left. "I'm  calling security!" Hoshi could be heard shouting as he left.

After he had gone Kagato stuck his head out of the bunker. 
"Is  the cost clear? We couldn't find anything on hollowification, other  than these weird spikes in the human world at certain spots. The others  managed to find some gigai's but me and my favourite quincy buddy don't  need them so we stole some other toys. So are we ready to bounce, we got  you a gigai too." 

Selina slide out behind Kagato. 
"Yagami, should we leave with them." She made a distateful look at their party. "Or should we take our chances here?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 14, 2014)

"Tartarus?" Onimei asked quietly, "you mean the other dimension of evil?"

"Yes" Ouranous answered. "With my grace restored I will be able to make you Gods of this world, protectors of the scales of life and death." 

"But how can we survive going to root of these beasts without any powers, we will be slaughtered!" Rasko exclaimed.

"Ah but you have power, you just need to know how to use them. Onimei my dear, you first" Onimei came closer and Ouranus smiled.

"When you left here you were Mera, but going east for me they named you Onimei, demon eye. Just as the people of your homeland shunned you and eventually tried to kill you all for your skin colour. Your family had also given you a gift, their power over the dark magics, combined or maybe a causer or an effector but it means the fact your albinoism allows you to absorb loose spirit energy, you have the power to cast glorious spell's infused with spiritual energy." Onimei bowed as Ouranous floated over to Rasko.

"Rasko, the great hunter. The Druid prince. You are at one with Nature, my wife Gaia. Your powers to manipulate nature come from the fact your spirit energy resonates with that of my wife. Think on that and your druid powers will allow you to strike true." Ouranus made his way to Asuchi next.

"Asuchi you embody a certain power, you can build traps and infuse them with spirit or even bring out their own. You uunderstand the soul in each and everything and how to bring them to harmony, you place your own soul into anything you make. Your weapons have the power to harm the beasts." Ouranous then moved to the Tsurugi siblings.

"You two, you share blood, yet each branch from a different tree, you remind me so much of my children. And you have the power latent and dormant in you, these three will teach you their arts, you may never master them as they do, or you might, but together learning and teaching from each you can defeat the Titans and restore the balance. Your samurai kinsmenship and honour will help you combat our barbarian children."

"But what are we going to do once we get their, im pretty sure a mortal can't just carry a divine beings grace back to him." Miraiko asked, he was starting to get worried is this what gods did, fuck with those weaker than them, or was this an actual chance for him to mean something in this world. He might as well, the worst thing that could happen is he dies a bastard with no honour, which is pretty much what he is already.

Ouranus smiled, and waved towards a piece of rock. "This is deathstone, it is the part of the earth that even though Gaia rests, he will is still carried out. It has the ability to absorb and store within it spirit energy, and that is why you will use it to store my grace." 

Asuchi stood up now. "Your Holiness?" 

"Yes?" Ouranus answered Asuchi.

"If that rock has ore, I can smith a sword. You said my power lies with me putting some of my soul with a weapon won't that make it more potent." Asuchi asked.

Ouranus nodded, but before he could answer Onimei was already speaking, "I can use my energy to cast spells into the blade, that will allow it to remain sharp, seal the power of your grace safely within it and allow the magic a conduit." 

Rasko stood up next, "If it came from Gaia and nature itself, I can wake up more of its true nature and forge a link to the nature energies." 

"So who shall wield such a sword, in my name." Ouranus asked.

Miraiko was thinking, this was his time, his moment to say yes to become the hero of the story. But he was hesistant could bastards even become heroes. During all that thinking the words filled the dome they were in.

"I Shall." he didn't even remember saying the words, because he didn't. Shoshin had stepped up, hand on her already 2 swords. "I am the samurai princess afterall." 

And thus they got to work.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2014)

His hands where still tightly gripping his blades, he had never been this humeliated in his life. He had been outclassed and it wasn't that he got his ass whooped, but that he would've been if it hadn't been for Nake stepping in,  that made it all the more worse. He had to get his mind off it though, the direness of the situation him and the others were in made it easier, his hurt ego was a small matter in comparison...... Despite how much it made his blood boil.

"I don't know." He huffed, it took a deep breath and taking a second to give the situation some more thought, before he could come with a more meaningful reply. "There is still a lot we don't know, and it seems our situation is still very much secret..... I think we should take advantage of that...... It's really the only card we have, and going AWOL and drawing even more attention will only make matters worse." At least his absence had been noted, he would have to explain himself but it could just be a minor problem like that. "I discovered that they learned of my absence, and they had been looking for me, the same could with you..... If we leave now, they will continue looking and we will have no way of finding out more before our cover is blown." He turned to the others now, because he realized the situation was very much different from that of the shinigami, weirdly despite them all being together now because they were in the same boat.

"Give us some time to to figure things out from here, you guys can blend in with the crowds of Rukongai while we plan our next move..... If we leave now, they will continue the search for us, at the very least we need to think of something how to leave SS without getting a search party formed to investigate it."


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2014)

Kagato raised his eyebrow, "You want us to relax in rukongai, breaking out of seireitei is almost as hard as breaking in, a place where the locals will noticed a group of weirdo's when you, a seated officer" He pointed at Selina, "Have a nice house in seireitei?"

Selina narrowed her eyes, "It's more of an apartment, actually..."
"Then it's settled, we hide out at hers." He did a quick bow. 

"What? I didn't agree on this." Selina said, but the look on Kagato's face said she had already lost. 

"Plus we got to look at all this swag." Kagato waving to everyones hangs full of shit. "So lets get out of here and find Selina's house."

Selina sighed and Shunpo'd away, to which Kagato did his weird human bounce thing and Miragu not yet have mastered the sonido flew after them.


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2014)

The five of them worked in Ouranus' temple, the place were the heavens met the earth, the peak of a mountain. 

Rasko taught them how to fight using spiritual energy, how to move along the spiritual particles for ease of movement and speed. And other methods involving using nature to your advantage. 

Onimei taught them magic, or at least how to cast spiritual spells. Asuchi taught them how to use the sword he had smithed, about how its strength and power relate to how much energy you pumped into it, he also taught them out to place spiritual energy in objects to achieve desired effects.

And the siblings showed the rest the way of the samurai and of bushido.

Soon everyone and their skills had been taught across the team, some ever better at some than others, but each took their own styles upon it and it was glorious, soon they would be ready enough to rescue Ouranus grace. 

You see a person's grace was the spiritual code their body was made off, it is what dictates change in the soul, how you are hurt, how you heal, what you touch, what you can do. Lines of mystical code that determined how that soul interacted with the world and the universe as a whole. Ouranus' grace was stolen by his son Chronos, and without it he was now nothing more than a shadow, his interaction with the world being reduced to a nothingness. If they could return it to him, he would be able manifest properly and even deify them with his returned powers. 


After a few weeks of intense training they had reach the best they could within the short time, and they felt ready, their own bravery it was now or never.

"So where do we go now?" Rasko asked Ouranus. 

"Tartarus is as far below Gaia, as Gaia is beneath us. You must travel to deepest part of the earth where the earth and darkness combine, and there you will find Tartarus." He Responded.

"Not vague at all." Shoshin said sighing, and the five of them set off once more.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2014)

At Selina's house, they were counting their loot, they made sure not too take too much but it may still be noticed as gone, but who cares.

They didn't find anything that explained what was happening to them, but locked in a secret room that Kagato was able to break into, they found rows of Gigai's, now Kagato and his Quincy lady friend couldnt use gigais but the others could and these were special used for covert ops, because they suppressed the users spiritual energy, so they bagged a few of those. On the way out Kagato also grabbed some bracelets, they said they were for substitute shinigami to help them hid their powerlevel on earth, he assumed both of these trinkets would help them avoid detection, for now. He wasn't even sure what Nera had picked up, she was a strange one.

Selina had to continue going to work, after making sure to keep up appearances, but even in these past two days, Selina, Kagato and most of all Miragu were starting to feel different. Miragu while in her Gigai wanted to be called Morgana, which made sense as she had a different image she needed a different name, but she was slowly becoming more human in her behaviour not to mention her human heart seemed to be infecting the rest of her body. 

But as Kagato sat on his ass in Selina's apartment, he knew things couldnt stay like this, he would have to go back to Earth soon, or he would be forced out. What would the quincy order do if they sensed his mutation, not that he exactly knew what it was. But he knew it had something to with that Arrancar, the woman with the water.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2014)

"So this is it?" Miraiko asked hoping to get an answer from either Rasko or Onimei.

"Yes this is it." Rasko answered.

"It doesn't look like much." Shoshin said kicking a rock down the hole, waiting to hear it fall but giving up when it seemed as if it wouldn't. 

"Well it is just a hole, what we need is at the bottom of it." Rasko responded.

"And if we are on earth now, and this is the border of earth and the underworld, dont we need to go even deeper, how deep is this hole?" Shoshin asked, still waiting to hear her rock land.

"Very deep." Rasko answered. 

And then there was a scream in the air, and from the hole belched about a dozen monsters, all wearing masks with holes in their chests.
"More souls, warped by Tartarus, he has taken their hearts moulded it into masks to cover their faces, to prove they are not who they once were and their souls are lost!" Onimei shouted. 

They swarmed them, but they had been training for this they raised their hands and shot blasts of reishi at beasts, knocking them back. Onimei and Rasko were casting spells, killing some, wounding more, but more kept spilling from the hole. 

"We need to get out of here!" Asuchi shouted.

"But where! How?" Miraiko responded, as he tried to knock them back with his sword, causing no damage. 

"Here!" Shoshin shouted as she swiped at the beasts with the sword Asuchi had made from the deathstone and they flinched, giving her enough time to run and jump down the hole, into Tartartus or so she hoped. 

The falling seemed endless, she heard no body above her or below her, after a while she felt as if she was no longer falling, just floating in the air. Soon she couldnt tell if the voices in her head were her own or someone else. They were whispering to her, telling her of the darkness present inside herself, if she just let it she would be so much more, she was already more than her bastard brother, she was a lady and an heir to two noble families. But people would take it from her and she should fight them should they try. 

She in truth did not know how long she was falling for, it could have been hours, days or even weeks, it was just so long and isolating. She wondered why she never felt or saw anyone else rise or fall through the hole, but then again it was a large hole and well maybe she missed some things.

Eventually she landed on her ass, he swords clanking on the ground. The ground was firm but not hard as it was made of some sort of sand, which Shoshin assumed was powdered bones, and it was warm to the touch as if there was something running just beneath the surface or within the grains but she ignored it. It was dark, so dark but lighter than in the hole, but the sounds had returned she was tired and hungry from her drop that she didn't know if she had to power to fight if need be. 

She gripped the sword, called the soul slayer in her hands, she still had her other two swords strapped to her waist but they would be useless in a place like this. Had Miraiko followed her, he had to have, he was her brother and she knew he loved her. So she waited, and waited and waited. After about an hour, she heard some more thuds and the rest of her party had joined her. 

Rasko and Asuchi were badly wounded though, the beasts had slashed them across their chest, the wound would have healed under normal conditions but the air and aura of tartartus was not healthy.

"SHOSHIN!" Miraiko shouted and ran and scooped up his sister before releasing her and giving her a stern look "How could you go and do something so foolish." 
Shoshin stepped back and scowled at him, the words she had heard upon whispering not yet gone from her mind.

"I can do what I want Rai, I have the death sword, the soul slayer, I made the choice to jump down here to help Ouranos, and I won't let you scold me for that."
Miraiko stepped back with a look of shock and awe and then he smiled.

"Ok, I am sorry. You are an adult now Shoshin and I trust you." 

"We need to get that Grace, these two wont be able to survive without it." Onimei said to the siblings. 

"But where do we find it." Miraiko asked. 

It was then the sword started to glow, as the spiritual energy of it started to rise. "There!" Shoshin pointed, towards the horizon. And behind them more and more beasts had started their charge.

"You have to go!" Onimei shouted. 

"What about you?" Shoshin asked.

"They are after you, and my magic will protect us! Now GO!" 

Miraiko and Shoshin grasped each others hands tightly and using the training they recieved, pushed the reishi under their feet and sped off into the distance, Shoshin was more inclined to use a single platform and push herself forward, Miraiko was more inclined to skate across it like ice, or surf as if water, but together and in Tartartus where the air was heavy with reishi they moved fast, towards the blink in the horizon.

Finally they stopped and saw what looked like a man with ram horns, sitting down next to a ball of glowing light, trapped in a box.

The ram headed man noticed the two and looked at them.
"Who are you?" He asked he voice calm and somewhat bored.

"I am Shoshin and this is my brother Miraiko!" Shoshin shouted pointing the death sword at the man. "Who are you?"

The man laughed. He was amused. "I am the Titan Krios, and you young mortals are about to die."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 29, 2014)

Soul Society

Captain's meeting

There had been some incidents on earth that had warranted some discussion already, so far it had been largely informal. Between two or so captains as they shared a pot of tea, as they passed on the streets or more formal in the form of reporting to the captain commandeer in scheduled briefings. Last night though, there had been an incident in the Twelfth. With it striking home this time, and with it all building up to a breaking point that had been reached with that incident, a meeting had been called and all the captains were to attend. 

Their Vice-captains stood guard at the entrances, those of the ones that had arrived already that was. Inside the chamber the captain commander sat at the head of the "table", so to speak. The rest sat in two rows, in order of their division. Saeko Karasu of the 13th was therefor seated at the end, furthest away from the most powerful man of Seiretei. She had been one of the earliest to arrive, actually second to just the man across from her. Sora Manjoume, the break in into a compound of his division was what made the pot boil over and got them all together on this morning. The two would see all the other captains pass them on their way to their own seats, for the most part polite nods were exchanged though there were more than a few that seemed to act as if they looked right through Saeko, and she returned them in kind. 

Only to be expected, her very own brother greeted only his fellow clanhead before taking place next to her without looking as so much into her direction. He paid no mind to the woman who once shared his family name. 
The noble wasn't in the mood for this, a meeting at this hour, he wasn't sure what was going on and whispered to Sora to be clued in. His duties hadn't really caused any of these incidents to cross his path and the it had been a little hectic over at the Yagami compound. A puppy had wandered offf and it had led to a lot of barking at him. First the bitch, or the old lady as he would call her, was on his ass about finding the brat..... And then when Hiro had finally shown up, it was about how he was supposed to give him a stern talking to.

Matters were only made worse by his responses, where he mentioned that the boy was damn near a man already and probably was off chasing after the ladies and that him not showing up home was probably a sign he had gotten lucky. When Hiro had come back and Setsuka had pulled Shin along to give him a good talking to, Shin asking if he had gotten in a girl's pants had actually caused the father to get a smack not unlike the one his boy had gotten moments before.

It seemed that his dear wife hadn't forgiven, nor forgotten, as only Sora and Saeko received polite greetings and Shin got a death glare as she stomped past. He could actually feel it get a little warm from the rage that was directed at him. This was quickly passed, a similar occurance with another lady who politely greeted all but only had a ice cold stare for the noble. He sure had a way with the ladies this one. With Natsumi present, that took care of the Yagamis. In name or in blood. The actually recognized nobles of Shin and Sora, were soon joined by their other counterparts. The clanheads of the Spina and Majin. Sirus and Meru passed through. 

The last captains joined them quickly, with seconds to spare before the meeting was scheduled to begin. The captain of the 8th, Roshi kagawa dragged his old bones to his seat, his cane loudly tapping on the floor with each step. Those before mentioned old bones seemed to make more noise than the cane did though, when he had to bend over to sit down on his knees. The final four came in together as a group. Rhea, Amenhoko, Lioncourt and Oshii made it to their seats.

With everyone present, the blond commander cleared his throat before he opened the meeting and ran throught the list of subjects that were on the agenda. "I called this meeting because of a steady rise of incidents taking place, mostly unrest on earth but now it reached our home. It is time to look into these, and further look into these matters."


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2014)

Captains Meeting
---
Hajime began talk, his gently glowing zanpaktou lay beside him.
"First matter of business, there was a strange reiatsu disturbance, it also disturbed the reishi in the area too, we were getting reports of not only Arrancar reiatsu, but strange coupling and gathering from all spiritual types, from empowered human, through quincy landing on shinigami. As this is a matter on Earth I would like Karasu to investigate" He said looking to Saeko, and then he turned his head to the other ex-noble captain in the meeting. 
"Amenhoko, your reiatsu abilities as well as your role as captain that maintain the soul balance make me think you are suited well to this task." 

Nagi nodded, his green handled Zanpaktou lay beside him.

Hajime then looked to Shin,
"In rukongai there have been reports of unrest, possible hollow sightings, but as with most rumoured sightings, noone has been eaten nor presumed missing yet, normally these issues would be addressed later and not by one of captain class, but in recent light of the disturbance on earth and what Captain Manjoume would like to share with us I deem this a worthy cause. The disturbance seems to have settled, but that could just mean it is lying in wait, covering its tracks more or has crept into Sereitei.
Rhea-sama." Hajime said looking to Emilia, the captain of the 10th division and best hollow hunter or anything hunter in the whole of soul society, rumours she was a B rank Quincy in life were common place.

And then Hajime looked to Shin. "Yagami-sama, I feel if there is indeed something untoward out there, that we have our two best at killing on guard. You will go with Rhea to the depths of Rukongai, look for clues and possibly a trail if there is one to be found. And if you engage anything suspicious permission to release Zanpaktou's given. The same for all captains applies." He looked around at the captains he was the leader of and smiled mentally, these were the ones given the right over soul society. The 13th divisions, originally had only been 10, but after the role of the Captain commander grew their duties were split into more divisions, as were the duties of captain 2 and 3. But today, be it 10 or 13, the divisions stood strong.

Hajime then continued. 
"In matters closer to home, the 12th division R&D department was broken into, so far we have not released this information to anyone else, as Captain Manjoume went straight to me and I have relayed it to you. Captain Manjoume will explain more."

Sora then cleared his throat. 
"Fellow Captains, this matter is serious yet to be one that kept quite, and no ear not that of a captain should hear. My vault in the R&D labs has been broken into, this could only be done via brute force of someone equalling captain level, or a mix of different types of Reiatsu in order to break my spiritual lock, this means either we have a loose enemy of captain class, a hybrid or a group of rebels working together, possibly Shifters the details are unknown. But what is known is what was taken, 4 spiritually invisible gigais, these gigais were developed for the 2nd division, but deemed too dangerous to be common issue. They hide the reiatsu of the wearer to which ever level they desire, this means they blend in almost seamlessly if they have it calibrate correctly, it also scrambles any detection of what the power originates as, be it shinigami or quincy, but instead mimicing the most common in said radius in order to provide even more cover, if they so use to emit any reiatsu at all. What was also stolen was a pair of Spiritual Inivisible bangles, they work much the same as the gigai's but these were made for substitute shinigami who hold human bodies, but due to the nature of the bangle could be used by Quincies or even shifters." Sora paused.

"Also missing, but yet to be cataloged include a variety of artefacts and trinkets, some with low to average ability, some with maybe more, as I said it is being catalouged. But I would like the assistance of another captain to help me with this, as is my priviledge granted to me by the captain commander. Natsumi-Sama, would you assist me?" Sora said looking to the Ex-wife of Shin. 

"And now you see why we must be viigilant, alone these incidents are cause for concern, but if they are connected to a bigger endgame it is one we should all be worried about, strike the squall before it becomes a tempest." Hajime ended.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 16, 2014)

Yagami compound 

Young Hiro had isolated himself the moment he could, he had to go through a lot of drama when his parents got his hands on them and things only got worse when grannie got her claws on him. He finally managed to get away and had made his way to a remote corner in the garden, where he took a seat out of sight. Sitting indian style, he had his swords arranged on his lap and he was doing his damnedest to mediate. 

Very much unlike him, and he wasn't making any progress it seemed. This out of character action was born from the shame and frustration that lingered after getting sonned by Hoshi like that. It was time for him to get his big boy pants on, and to do that he needed to release epic triple release that was bound to be hidden in his swords. He couldn't wait to smoke Hoshi's ass with his releases, hell he might as well go for his bankai while he's at it! He wasn't going to know what would hit him.

"How fucking long does this take....." He muttered under his breath.

---------

Captain's meeting

"So does this mean we're done?" Shin spoke up, he wasn't made for this stuff. He couldn't wait to get out of this place, in particular away from all these wives (Ex and current) who were shooting daggers at him whenever he made eye contact with them. "It's been a while since I got to get my hands dirty." He glanced over to his partner for this mission, Rhea.

"It would be my pleasure, Manjoume-San." Natsumi replied politely to the request of her colleague

Saeko stood up silently, only casting a quick glance around the room before settling on her partner. This should be interesting, she thought to herself before she mentally went over the things she would have to go over with his vice-captain so that her division would run smoothly while she was away on Earth..


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2014)

Serpentious said:


> Miraiko and Shoshin grasped each others hands tightly and using the training they recieved, pushed the reishi under their feet and sped off into the distance, Shoshin was more inclined to use a single platform and push herself forward, Miraiko was more inclined to skate across it like ice, or surf as if water, but together and in Tartartus where the air was heavy with reishi they moved fast, towards the blink in the horizon.
> 
> Finally they stopped and saw what looked like a man with ram horns, sitting down next to a ball of glowing light, trapped in a box.
> 
> ...



Miraiko stepped back and grasped Shoshin pulling her back too as Krios started to stand. 

"Now young mortals tell me why you are here?" Krios said oddly polite. 

"Why should we answer you?" Miraiko demanded.

"Because you have nothing to lose, maybe I don't kill you if I like your story."

"Well what if we told you, we have come to make Ouranous whole again." Shoshin shouted.

"Father? You wish to give him back his crown. Hmm." Krios sat down on the ground and it shook as he landed.
"My brother keeps me down here, guarding this piece of our father that he carved out, when all I want is to gaze among the stars again."

Miraiko looked to Shoshin and then back to Krios.
"Well why don't you just leave, you are a titan yourself are you not!"

Krios then grew angry and stood up. "I am a titan are you suggesting I am anything less!? I guard this because it is the will of my brother."

"Your brother?" Shoshin asked raising her eyebrow. "Wouldn't your allegiance be better spent towards your father, unless you feel you wont receive his forgiveness and would rather stay here in the darkness, protecting this!" Shoshin waved towards Ouranus' grace, glowing brightly next to Krios.

"Father or brother? Hmm" Krios looked up. "The stars..." He said sighing.
"If I leave my brother will kill me, or try." 

"Your father has tasked us, among others to take down your brother and topple his claim." Miraiko was careful now to threaten Krios.

"You think you can defeat my brother? Hahaha, my brother is the child of heaven and earth, the entropy of time incarnated."

"Ouranus will protect us, we are the chosen of heaven, and if your father gains his strength back or your mother wakens, stand aside now and go back to the stars, your parents will be grateful and as Time topples, Stars will be eternal." 

Krios looked at Shoshin and then Miraiko and finally upwards at pure darkness. He frowned and then stared at the siblings, before the air started to shimmer and he was standing infront of Miraiko. He grabbed the young swordsman by his neck and held him up looking deep into his eyes. 

Miraiko looked deep into this mans face, and in his eyes was endless stars, galaxies and beauties of the universe. Miraiko was hypnotised. 

"Miraiko! You have the timeless quality of my brother, I feel you could defeat him, but not because you share his traits, but because you are different. You have the steel of the Titans inside you, you remind me of myself a star burning brightly. Remember that for how ever long you have left. And know I will be the last person you see before you die." Krios raised his finger and started to move it towards Miraiko.

"NO!" Shoshin shouted raising the Deathsword and charging at Krios, he turned his hand to Shoshin and flicked at her, the blast of energy knocked her back screaming, Krios had put in almost no effort. 

"What NO!" Miraiko shouted. Krios' face turned into a dark smirk and he placed his burning finger onto Miraiko's chest and Miraiko screamed out, and there was a flash. When the light faded, Shoshin, Miraiko and Ouranus grace were alone. Miraiko moved his shirt to the side and looked at his chest, burnt into his skin was a small symbol of a star and a crescent moon, the symbol of Krios. 

"Well that was weird." Shoshin said walking over to her brother, brushing off herself. "How easy he tossed me aside, he could have killed me with the smallest effort."

"But he didn't." Miraiko responded.

"Why?" Shoshin was confused.

"Because he saw something in us, in me." He said looking down at the mark the Titan had left on him. "Well lets get this grace then!" Miraiko said as he walked towards the grace. 

Shoshin followed behind him and plunged to sword into the glowing ball, and the energy flared.
"First seal! Bakudo 0, Pakgattai!" some of the energy vanish, but it could be still be felt inside the blade. Half the energy sealed and protected, while the sword now started to glow with a dangerous glare. 

"It's not enough, there is still some energy left!!" Shoshin shouted, the strain was getting too her, dark veins appearing around her eyes and along her arms. Miraiko ran to his younger sister and grasped the sword with her.

"Complete seal! Bakudo 00, Banpakgattai!" He shouted remembering the skills that they had learnt and how Onimei had taught them how to use the devil arts. The spell that allow you to combine the grace and or soul of something else into an inanimate object.

When it was finished, Shoshin was on her knees breathing heavily. She had put some of her own heart and soul into that spell and was paying her dues. Miraiko wrapped his hands around his little sister and the two of them sat in the dark, next to the glow of the sword.


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2014)

Miraiko and the others had safely returned to Ouranus, the power of the Deathsword wanted to be in heaven and granted them the speed to fly through the tunnel connecting Tartarus and Earth, all the way to the heavens. 

When Ouranus saw his warriors, alive and pretty much in one piece he smiled, and waved them closer. 
Shoshin got on her knees and presented Ouranus with the death sword. He took it gladly and as his hands clasped around the handle, it shone brightly and when the lights faded Ouranus was standing there, but it was also not Ouranus. It was the god of the heavens in a younger, more viral body.


"Thank you my children, now come." He said waving them towards him as he carried the sword now in his hand and walked to an area atop his mountain cavern. 

Ouranus plunged the sword into the ground, and the ground began to twist and turn.
"Yes my love, let our powers mingle once more." He said as he watched what seem to be a tree slowly grow and wrap around the sword, until a beautiful glowing tree, with bright yellow fruit was before them. 

Ouranus picked one of the yellow fruit and waved over the mortals he was so grateful for their help, and he would give them what he promised. 

"This is the , also known as the golden apple, a symbol of divinity. It will grant your souls, the power and the diversity of a titan, tied to your true mortal souls, allowing you to potentially no limit on your powers. In essence it will purify you, turning you into pure, into noble souls." 

"Come." He pointed to Rasko. And Rasko quickly made haste to stand before the god. "Eat." He handed it to Rasko. 
"Become blood of my blood, blood of the titans. Rasko Spina." Rasko bit into the quince and felt a rush, a surge of power. 

Rasko placed the quince back in the hands of the god, and Asuchi made his way forward.
"Forge the path, and the tools with your soul, dance with monsters and feast with the divine Asuchi Manjoume."
Asuchi bit into the Quince and, instantly the light took to him and shined with new vigour. He stepped back.

Onimei stepped forward, and Ouranous lightly caressed her face.
"The first of my chosen, of my blood reborn. Onimei to those who fear you and your magics, but to me you are Mera Maijin, join me in heaven." And Onimei took the last piece of Quince and placed it in her mouth, chewing it feeling its magic, its power working changing her." 

And the Ouranus looked towards the siblings, and smiled.
"My saving grace." He smirked to himself over the pun. "Come here both of you." And they walked towards him. He picked a fresh Quince off the tree and cut it through the centre. 


"Miraiko Tsurugi, bastard son of Lord Tsurugi, have proven youself to be a man that can look into the abyss and not blink, travelling across the world for a family your father married into, that feel cannot love you and protecting a sister that by rights carries not only your bloodline but her own in her blood. But you helped me recover a part of my soul, and for that I am eternally grateful. Eat this Quince and become the power with, may your family and your legacy live on for ever and ever, timeless." 

Miraiko looked at the 6 pointed star shape in the centre of the Quince and smiled, before he placed it in his mouth with one swoop. And the power of the quince washed over and inside him. 

Shoshin finally stepped forward. And Ouranus smiled so hard, he was glowing. 
"Come here my darling. In you I see just as or even more potential than your half-brother. He may have a timeless quality that will last until the stars turn dark, but you you have the resolve and the fortitude to make the impossible a reality, you have already been touched by divine forces long before I came to be before you. Born of two bloodlines, one of the priest and one of the samurai, a child of heaven and earth indeed. Eat and become a god of death, Shoshin Yagami-Tsurugi." 
And Shoshin took her half of the quince and ate, the power flowled through her, through her hair and her toes, all over. She was different now, different. 

She looked around at her comrades and brother. The power coming off them was so strong and heavy, if she could not feel such a power within her it would have surely crushed her, this was like the power she had felt before Krios, and it was inside her, she was as much a titan as a human now as were the other 4 that stood before her. For once she felt like she had a chance. ​​


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2014)

On Earth.

Nagi and Saeko stepped out of the Senkaimon gate and looked around. Instantly Nagi could feel the spiritual dissonance in the air, it was a Spina trait he had not lost with his name. But it was flush, as in the different clashing energies seemed to flow into each other as if they were a nice albeit odd patchwork cover. He didn't like it, for it was new and different and always meant trouble.

He gripped his sword tightly. "Karasu, be careful this dissonance makes it hard for us to even notice the reiatsu of those close by who may wish to do us harm. It is warm, welcoming, decieving and yet beautiful all the same time. Do not underestimate either where this came from, or who it may be attracting." And then he lowered his voice, and stepped closer to Saeko. "And who else's reiatsu can you feel here, the only one not intermingled." He said narrowing his eyes, now beginning to worry.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2014)

SS

Previously

"Yagami!" The young noble was roughly by his most recent partner in crime, who had been frantically searching for this brat. 

"Oi, I was trying to meditate and maybe this ain't the best time to grope me in public after the shit that happened earlier." 

SMACK

"No, time for banter!" She was out of breath, shit had very much hit the fan. "The captains are looking into shit and it's only a matter of time they follow the trail to us.....you......And those other guys...... Whatever, we need to get the rest and figure out what to do before we've got a couple of bankais staring us in our faces!"

The pair ran off, there was no time to waste and after meeting up and informing the rest of the gang of misfits, their were still a lot of panic....dangers......And very few solutions to their problems." They had only one option, run off and hide out until they could think of something better...... It sounded like a great idea at time. This is how the group of seven ended up sneaking to Earth, London, and looking for a place to hide and instead stumbling upon an entire new caste of misfits.

"Take my hand if you want to live."

"......."

"Hehe I always wanted to say that."

"Hasta la vista, baby."

"Wait that doesn't even make sense here, let me do the quotes here.....Homie."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 24, 2014)

The seven rogues weren't sure what to make of this cast, they definitely weren't shinigami or Hollows..... They didn't look like Quincies but they certainly weren't just human. There were a few, more knowledgeable members of the group of seven that had a good idea what they had encountered but this wasn't the time for questions.

Nake was the first of them to notice, considering how familiar she was with the pair of pursuers she was most aware of just how fucked they were. "Two captains are incoming!" Gasps and tremblings all around but the shifters that had extended their offer were at ease. 

"No worries, we called in some back up already." This particular member of that group was the sensory specialist and was the one that sent to investigate the scene of the incident, who had tracked down the group of runaways through Nake's signature and who had noticed the captains that were following that same trail. "How about we take this party to a more quiet place and we can let the alpha's deal with the captains, I'd prefer to not end up as collateral damage as bankais and what not start flying about or whatever it is they are supposed to do." She had never seen one, or a captain for that matter but they featured in many tales shifters would tell their children.

There was nothing like the fear of god put in you, or death gods in this specific instance, to get people to comply and move with haste. The combined group ran off to a more secure location just as the captains were nearing. Things just worked out for them, before the pair of Saeko and Nagi could catch up, a trio of shifters appeared. Though the handful introduced before, that had been sent to do the leg work in this undertaking, were bums compared to these three. 

"Three of us might be overkill." Being the opportunistic bastard that "he" was, he was already maneuvering to sit back and strike when the opposition was softened up. Considering who he was with, in particular the hothead over there, this was child's play.

"Then hang back bitch, I got this." The red head with the fiery aura stepped up, on her arm a flamestreaked bird was perched. Vulcana Fiamma, Witch of Fire, had been the first to volunteer for this mission and was looking to get to the bottom of this situation. The shinigami had been doing dirt in the shifter's territory and they were gonna learn what came to those that tried that. 

"How about you take the dude, I'll take the pretty lady." The third Alpha suggested as he stepped up as well.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2014)

The third Alpha stepped up and towards Saeko. He had a star shaped red visor on his face. 
"Now listen, little lady. I aint even gonna shift, because that just wouldn't be fair. But I will have to rough you up a little bit." He smiled and pulled down his Visor till it covered his eyes, and he raised his hand, much like a quincy would do with their cross on a chain, he had what looked like a small trinket on a key chain, and it instantly started to glow with a green intensity. A few waves of green energy pulsed outwards, and slight whirling sound could be heard coming from behind the Alpha. 

If anyone who knew anything about shifters was around they would know this was a bad thing, this was Ryan E. Volution current alpha of a group of shifters and fullbringers whose power had to do with electronics. Ryan was the Ray, he could follow, create and receive almost any frequency of waves. And the whirling sound was not a good idea, Ryan had these robots built for him, they were nanites, that received bluetooth and Wifi commands sent from Ryan, to swarm or mechanically overpower, and could protect radio or microwaves out.

A wave of what looked like green fire, or rather like sand that was glowing green, feel from his sleeves to the floor. And slowly it started to swirl. 

-------

Emilia was with Shin and they had just started getting to the further areas of Rukongai, the ghettos of the ghettos. Here rumours of missing people was bigger and large, maybe more truth to it, but definitely more falsehood alongside. But this time with all that was going on the Gotei decided to take a closer look.

M liked Shin, she remembered him from Shinigami academy, they were in different years of course, and excelled at very different things, yet the same things. They were extremely good at killing, Shin with his Zanjutsu and Shunpo. M excelled in her Kido and Hakudo, he draw and shot were even a match for the most experienced Quincy. If there was anything in Rukongai that needed to be stopped, drawn and quartered, these captains were the ones for the job.

As they walked deeper into the what seemed like neverending downwards gradient of quality of life and prosperity. M narrowed her eyes and looked harder, she would not draw her sword, to do so would imply she was scared and Emilia Rhea doesn't get scared. 

And then she stopped. "Yagami, have you noticed we have been feeling the reiatsu of many different people, but yet we can't see anyone, the area is practically bare. I don't like this."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2014)

Saeko and Nagi

Vulcana followed Ray's example and prepared for battle, the bird on her arm took flight, looped in the air and then swooped down again. As it picked up speed, it seemed to catch fire until it appeared to be a winged steam of flames that was caught by Vulcana and finally settled into the form of swirling flames shaped like a staff. She was set to go and didn't waste a second, she came in flying and swinging her flame weapon down on the captain that pulled out his zanpakuto to defend but didn't budge from his spot while doing so. 

Saeko VS Ryan didn't kick off as violently, like Nagi she was content with letting the opponent flinch first. She wasn't that impressed so far and felt that as long as that green fire wasn't some haxed ability that couldn't be defended, this wasn't something that was going to taxing for either her or Nagi. If anything his opponent felt even weaker, despite her aggressiveness and all the fireworks. Relying on her shikai, should there be a need for an absolute defense against an impossible threat, should it come to it..... Saeki responded to the swirls of flame that Ryan started directing towards her.

She waited till the attack was just about to envelop her, and had moved away with a Shunpo technique before it hit. All that happened was that her afterimage was swallowed up by the nanites. Those nanites violently clashed against Saeko's sword as she reappeared behind the Techno Alpha with the intention of claiming his head.

Vulcana was still on the offensive, when her hands on approach didn't get any result she made it known why she was known as the Witch of Fire and why she ruled that domain as she unleashed volleys of fireballs and streams of blazing flames that Nagi weaved through with an apparent ease that only infuriated Vulcana even more. 

---------

Rogues and Shifters

The group of seven had been led to an abandoned warehouse where they could talk further with the people that approached them and feeling as if there was at least some distance and protection between them and the possible confrontation by two captains and whoever intercepted them.

That didn't mean they weren't still on their guard, they were men without a country at this point and their desperation was what driven them here on Earth and with these people but they weren't sure what to make of this bunch. They were rather..... Diverse..... To say the least.

A man covered in feathers and animal skins, who seemed to among the oldest of the bunch by appearing in his mid thirties and so seeming a lot older than the majority late teens seeming bunch. He held large bow made of bones. He introduced himself as "Bucking Horse, War Chief of The Howling Wolf tribe." 

A pair of twins introduced themselves as "Samaella, Witch of Death." The pale skinned brunette dressed in a black and purple witches garb and a raven that that was perched on her shoulder. Her twin had a olive tan complexion and was a blond, but outside of the differences in complexion their visual appearance was identical from their height to the shape of their nose. "Mikaella, Witch of Life." She too had a bird, though her was much larger crane. The two witches represented the Witches tribe of shifters.

Another pale skinned woman introduced herself as "Vladimira, Daughter of the Dragon." Representing the vampires, the tall redhead was fully decked out for combat with her full armor on and strapped with weapons. 

-------

Shin and M

"Yes....." Shin agreed. "The trail makes no sense, what is this activity that took place her so far away from anything." Outside of just this odd trail they were following, the location made little sense for it, for anything conventional at least. "Between the two of us, we have a lot of experience dealing with situations outside the city and I can count on one finger the times I was this far in the wilderness." Generally he had to deal with an overly ambitious adjuucha that would hunt near the slums, the fact that there should be nothing to feed on here was what made the situation unusual. What is all this activity that took place here, he could sense hollow but shinigami as well......... And something else....

"I think there were humans here." M was sensing the same as well. "It's hard to make out, it's like all of it's tangled up."

A loud shriek caught their attention, it sounded like it had come from quite a distance so it was hard to make out. It came across as someone.... Or something.... Yelling out in pain. The captains shared a look before they blurred out view as they picked up speed and then came across a gruesome sight. Now that they got closer they could fully get a sense of the reiatsu signatures they were sensing, it was hard to accurately read as it felt so violent and chaotic but it was definitely unnatural. They hadn't been sensing a large group, instead it was only three freakish beasts that were radiating multiple types of reiatsu. 

Visually they couldn't really identify who or what they were either, they all shared the same white rags that seemed mostly damaged by the rampant growths that covered their bodies. Parts of their bodies were swelling up and throbbing wickedly before exploding and raining goo down on the ground. The next moment the wound would seal itself up as if nothing had happened. 

Currently two were engaged in a wrestling match while another was dragging his arm over the floor as it seemed to have come apart and only stayed attached by the bone and a few tendons, though it was sowing itself together on the spot all the while the beast was moving on.

"We need to make sure they don't make it any further." They seemed to be heading towards a populated area. Who knows what could happen if they ran wild there.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2014)

Present Time

Black Forest

The group of outcasts had been forced to splinter, to go their separate ways until they could figure out how to resolve their situation. They were left with little options, had no choice really but go with the allies that presented themselves to them and who seemed to know more about the situation than they did. They certainly were specific about who should go with whom, to which faction they represented. Hiro had been escorted by the two twin witches, back to the coven and their territory deep in the dark woods. 

The young noble had been brought to an elder, the oracle that introduced herself as. "Chrona Infinitas, Witch of Time" Whose cloak and hat covered most of her appearance to the point that he couldn't even make out the color of her hair or eyes. Though as only covered her face down to her nose and the cloak was open around the chest, somehow it did reveal a lot of cleavage but Hiro wasn't one to judge. He strongly believed in the old saying "If you have it, flaunt it." And for this reason, he was often seen wearing tight pants when out of uniform.

After the blond had introduced himself, he was put through a rigirious inspection by the seer and she especially spent a great deal of time investigating his arm and in particular his palm. As her slender fingers slid across the skin, he could something reacting inside the flesh. Something grow warm and pulsing. "Hmmmmm." The witch's response was cryptic though. "Fascinating, an implant inside an implant?"

"What are....." The question the boy began to ask was cut off by the elder, who brought a finger to his lips and hushed him. "You have much to learn  boy, but now we have different matters to attend to." She turned to the twins. "Bring him to his room and begin his training, he will need to learn to hide his reaitsu through his own will so that he won't have to hide inside that _thing_ and be incapable of accessing his powers because of it."

As the pair led him away, his blue eyes remained focus on the elder who headed the other way into a large chamber where she was met by a group of other witches. It was difficult to make out from where he stood, but the various members seemed to be carrying different things. Did he hear a crying baby? Could that be a child huddled up in those blankets as one of the witches, who he later would learn were four of the five witch queens. That fifth was the baby, or would be so in moments once the soul, body and power were joined together again.

Just before he was pulled out of view, he saw two other witches drop other items where they had placed the baby. An egg and bright orange witches hat. Flames erupted as the other witches stepped back, and out of the inferno stepped a young girl who held something in her cupped hands who was immediately greeted by her sisters and given something to cover herself up. Hiro would later learn he had just witnessed the rebirth of Vulcana Fiamma, Witch of Fire, whose battle with a captain hadn't ended well for her.


----------



## Serp (Dec 23, 2014)

Saeko and Nagi re-sheathed their blades, they had quickly dispatched the Shifter Alpha's with ease, they may not be Nobles in name but their power certainly lived up to the standard. Saeko had dispatched Ryan with Ease and Nagi doused Vulcana so quickly it was almost impossible to actually tell what happened. During all of this Nake and the inviting group of Shifters had taken the group of Misfits and splintered, Nake went off by herself hoping her parents would follow her Reiatsu, so her cousin and the others could get away.

One of the shifter-alphas had gotten away though. 

---
With the Rogues

Miragu and Adel had gone with Vladimira the daughter of the Dragon to learn from them, Kagato had ended up going with a very sharp dressed man, who introduced himself as one of the Tsukogami's. And Selina had been lead away by the werewolf faction.

Each was now safely hidden between layers and layers of energy that would hide them from pursuers.

----
Vladimira looked over the two hollows she had in her possession now, they were odd. One of them for instance had a heart, and both their reiatsu's were giving strange readings.

---

Selina was lead into a dark dark room, were a blond man maybe in his late 20s appeared.
"So this is the new one?" He asked with a slight chuckle on his breath. Selina looked up and met him dead in the eyes, he didn't flinch and neither did she.

"This one has a name, and it is Selina." She said curtly.

"And what are you, Selina?" He said sniffing the air around her. "I sense Shinigami and Hollow essence radiating from you. Arrancar? Vizard? No something else." 

"I don't know what I am, only it is causing so many problems, a better question would be who are you?" She asked the Alpha.

"I am Sey, Alpha of the wolfborn. Shifter." He said raising his arm, and he started to pulse energy through what she assumed was his claws, and he started to fullbring them, and then he did something Selina had only heard about but never seen, he shifted. The claws became part of him, and the rest of his body took on wolflike features. 

He stepped towards her. "Now show me your worth." He said taking a claw to her, a shifters Shift was akin to a Shinigami's bankai. Selina jumped back and tried to draw her sword, but she was inside that infernal gigai, but she wouldn't be needing it now. 

She released herself from the Gigai and went to draw her sword, but Sey was too quick and she raised her clawed hand to block it, as Sey struck it he was met with a force of ice. He jumped back and powered down, looking at his claw and then to Selina's.
"Potential indeed."

----

M looked to Shin.
"So shall we clean up?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 27, 2014)

Vladimira, Miragu and Adelheid

The vampire shifter led the two altered hollows to the castle the clan called their home, the tribe was a small one. The members were old and most importantly worthy, they were given their powers and held their positions for their strength. Nothing was given to them and just as selective as the alpha was in adding to his family, he would be with the two hollows. Their potential intrigued him, but they would have to show they were worthy. 

They would be given the opportunity to impress the alpha very quickly, it just so happened that the rogues and their escort arrived while a hunt was underway and so their stay inside the castle hidden away n the Carpathian mountains was a brief one as they headed to join the rest of the hunting party. It was on the white sand dunes of Hueco Mundo desert where Vlad was watching his clan members feed on the hollows in the area. This was how they would hunt, they would go after a pack of hollows to lure out the Vastelord that was the alpha of their tribe, so that the shifter alpha could feed.

Miragu and Adel were brought to a pale, dark haired that didn't look much older than his daughter. Mid twenties to her late teen like appearance. The lord gave them a look over but didn't seem impressed, he wanted to see them in action. "You two must be hungry, go and hunt." In the distance they could see several fights taking place while hollows retreated and shifters pursed, they were expected to make chase as well. 

--------------
M and Shin

Though unsure of the threat, it was clear that these monstrosities could not make it to a populated area. If this was some disease, they would just have to put their lives on the line and hope that the twelfth could make them a cure. These things had to be stopped here and so Shin went on ahead. Test the waters, so the speak, by going after the one monster that was actually moving towards something while the other two were too busy fighting each other. 

So the 11th division captain did what he did best, he pulled out his zanpakuto and started hacking into a target. Very quickly it became apparent the abnormal state of being was going to become a problem, it was falling apart about as fast as he could slash into it but it was repairing itself just as fast. This was how Shin found himself stuck with most of the monster arm and shoulder smothering the blade of his zanpakuto and it had no intention of letting go, instead it started to use it's free hand to swipe at the shinigami.

Time for a shift in tactics for the noble, he spun on his pivot and used the moment he generated to lift and then slam the monster into the ground with enough force to create an crater. The bloody pulp, for all the damage it had taken, didn't seem to show any indication of slowing down but Shin could pull his sword free again and took a few steps back to reassess the situation. 

While the own he fought with was clawing it's way out of the hole, the other two seemed to notice the presence of enemies and disengaged from each other to focus on the shinigami.

"I think it will creative something more creative to make these things stay down." Shin told his fellow captain.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2015)

Professor Zoom said:


> Miraiko and the others had safely returned to Ouranus, the power of the Deathsword wanted to be in heaven and granted them the speed to fly through the tunnel connecting Tartarus and Earth, all the way to the heavens.
> 
> When Ouranus saw his warriors, alive and pretty much in one piece he smiled, and waved them closer.
> Shoshin got on her knees and presented Ouranus with the death sword. He took it gladly and as his hands clasped around the handle, it shone brightly and when the lights faded Ouranus was standing there, but it was also not Ouranus. It was the god of the heavens in a younger, more viral body.
> ...



Shoshin and the others, took to their power quickly. The power of a pure soul was not one that was easily diminished and it shone as bright as any star in the night sky.

Shoshin held her Tanto in her hand. Gripping it ever so softly but yet with a quick reflex it would strike hard and true.
"Come!" Miraiko shouted. And in an instant his sister had vanished, she was above him instantaneously striking hard with her blade. Miraiko weaved out of the way just as gracefully as his sister had fast.

He twisted around and struck out with his own sword, Shoshin blocked quickly and rebounded. 
"Tenko!"She exclaimed and her sword started to glow with energy, and then she vanished again, this time faster than before, slashing at Miraiko, Shoshin was fast, faster than Miraiko. "Noctis! He exclaimed quickly and a black wave of energy rolled off his armour and blocked the attack from Shoshin, even as Tenko started to carve through it. 

"That is enough." A voice said from behind them, they turned to see Ouranos floating towards them.
"Your training proves fruitful, but now we must proceed. Chronos is using the power leaking from Tartarus changing the souls into beasts for his own ends, I fear you need to defeat him now before it is too late."

"But are we ready, your highness." Miraiko asked, uncertainty heavy in his voice.

"You have the power of a Titan my boy and even before that you have always been ready for this." 
As he said that, he felt the mark Krios had placed on his chest burn. 

"Ok, we shall do as you ask." Shoshin said placing her head on the ground in a bow to the soul king. 
---------

The five pure souls walked towards the four Titan's they had been waiting for them.
"Is this all father had sent to try and stop us." Said one of the Titans holding a spear.

"Silence Iapetus. Let us learn." Said another. 

"Who are you to silence me, Koios!" Iapetus retorted.

"They sent Krios back to the stars brothers, maybe they are worth something." Said another. 

"Hyperion, Iapetus, Koios! Krios was a traitor, let him have his stars, all will come to an end eventually." Said the last male Titan sitting on a throne beside a female.

"Chronos!" Shoshin shouted pointing towards the lead Titan.

"I see my reputation has proceeded me. Yes I am Chronos, the Soul KING!" He said rumbling the earth on which they stood, as he stroked his scythe.
"This is the scythe, that robbed my father of his grace, you think you can stand against me?" Chronos bellowed towards them, his voice rolling through their heads.

"Well it seems to be a five on five." Said the female standing up, her long flowing dress almost metallic in texture, but flowed as if it were water.

"Indeed sister." Chronos responded. "So shall we begin." And like before when Shoshin had vanished as did the titans, appearing infront of each of the pure souls.

Koios stood before Asuchi. Hyperion before Onimei. Iapedus before Rasko and Rhea and Chronos before Shoshin and Miraiko respectively. 

But the pure souls weren't so easily scared, even though every bone in their body told them to run, their spirit told them to stay. They were fighting at the base of a mountain, after they crossed the narrow sea into the new continent, that with Onimei herself hailed from. 

The pure souls, released their spirit weapons, the force from the energy of these 10 titans was enough the crack the earth and evapourate the seas and then just as the Titans had vanished, so did the pure souls, appearing behind them and striking hard and fast. 

-----
M and Shin

M looked at Shin, "Something creative, you got some of that Yagami secret stuff then." She asked mockingly.

She grabbed her sword and spun it around in a beautiful motion. 
"As the Skyfalls!" The sword started to glow and in her hand she held a large gunblade.

"Maybe some Kido will do the trick!" She said pointing her gunblade at the monsters. She pulled the trigger and a blast of yellow energy shot out, the creature noticed the attack and tried to dodge. But he wasn't fast enough and M's blast hit him on his right arm. The arm was burnt away by the yellow energy and the beast howled out, the skin cauterised where she had hit.

Then the rest of the arm, exploded with blood and started to steam as the beast howled out. Slowly but surely the arm started to regrow.

"Hmm." M said as the others started to bound towards them.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2015)

Shoshin was focusing on her fight with Rhea. Rhea stood about 8 and a half feet tall, and was the most imposing thing Shoshin had ever fought against.

Rhea was blocking Shoshin's stikes with her hand, tipped with hard and sharp nails Rhea was making quick jabs and strikes to match Shoshin. Shoshin had little time to look around, Rasko, Asuchi and Onimei seemed to be having as much of a stressful time as she was, but it was then she looked towards her brother. Chronos was playing with Miraiko.

Miraiko had decided to fight the self-proclaimed soul king and it was not going well. Miraiko and Shoshin were about equal in terms of power and skill and she was only just managing to survive against Rhea. Chronos was in a whole nother league, and he was domineering Miraiko at every turn. 

Miraiko had both Diem and Noctis at the ready, the glowing white armour and black swirls of energy that he used to skid and skate across increasing his dexterity. Each time Chronos' scythe made contact with Miraiko's armour, the white reishi started to crumble away and whenever Miraiko brought up a wave of Noctis Reiryoku Harp? just dissipated it. But the physical remnants of Noctis and Diem were able to tank Harp?'s strikes allowing Miraiko some time to recover. But it seemed like a fools errand, Chronos stood just over 9 feet tall, no doubt he could be taller if he so wished. 

Each of his strikes were like tree trunks coming towards Miraiko, be he just managed to pull away and regain his balance but he was running out of stamina and Chronos showed no signs of slowing down. 

"Nii-san!" Shoshin shouted, turning away from Rhea to move towards Miraiko and Chronos.
"Not so fast!" Rhea said grabbing at Shoshin, catching her on her shoulder and flinging her across the area. Shoshin looked up, her eyes taking on a dull red glow. She stood up holding her Tanto in her hand, her knuckles already bruised, and a dull red wave of energy was radiating from her blade. 


"SHOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!" Miraiko shouted as he watched his sister thrown metres away. Rasko, Asuchi and Onimei weren't fearing any better, but he had no time for them, all that mattered was his sister. "Diem Noctis!" He shouted and poured all his energy into his medium and black tendrils and white beams shot out from Miraiko's body, wrapping him in an armoured construct. 


At that moment everyone stopped to look at Miraiko, he had grown in size and now matched Chronos in height. He charged towards Shoshin, but Chronos caught him with his scythe and dragged him back, Harp? cutting into Diem Noctis' armour. 

Miraiko pivoted and struck at Chronos, Chronos catching the strike but was visually having to make an effort to hold back this new armoured Miraiko. While that was happening, Rhea had made it to Shoshin and was fighting again.

Shoshin had lost all grace and was fighting on pure instinct, she was hacking and slashing at Rhea with extreme speed, now that their lives were on the line they were channeling more and more of their latent potential. Shoshin's body started to darken as the fight went on.
"SHO!" Miraiko shouted between his blows and avoiding Chronos'. Shoshin then reeled back and let out a shrill scream. It was then the other titans ignored their targets and turned on Shoshin and Miraiko. Ipadetus and Hyperion turned to grab Shoshin as Rhea approached. Koios was holding back with Chronos to hold Miraiko back.

Shoshin was caught off guard as the Titan's quickly changed their path and turned on her. Miraiko could only watch in trauma triggered slow motion as Rhea's hand pierced through his sisters stomach, blood flying everywhere from the wound. Rhea shook her hand and dropped Shoshin like a piece of meat.

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Miraiko shouted and the air became thick with electricity from Diem. 
Koios decided to step back, while Chronos only smiled and welcomed the angered Miraiko.

"Do what you want boy, only the thunderer, blood of my blood and of the Sky Father can defeat me, so it is prophesied!" Chronos said as he grappled with the super armoured Miraiko.

Miraiko gritted his teeth and fought back against Chronos. "You killed my sister! I Miraiko, named for the beautiful thunder will be the child to succeed time! Byakurai!" Miraiko shouted and a giant blast of white lightning burst from the skies and struck the two warriors in their embrace. 

Inside the blast of electricity Chronos was feeling the static effect of the blast forcing him still for the time being. During that moment Miraiko grabbed the scythe from his hands and used it to slice Chronos through his midsection. "Bakudo 0, Banpakgattai!" He shouted as the wounded remnants of Chronos's soul was sucked into Harp? and Miraiko's aura. The giant armoured Miraiko turned to the other Titans and instantly crossed the distance between himself and Rhea. Grabbing Rhea by the neck, she looked into his eyes now glowing slightly blue. He thrust his hand through her stomach much like she had done to his sister and after withdrawing his hand, decapitated her with Harp? as the entropic effect took place and she started to crumble away, she was a goddess so she couldn't die, but she would be trapped forever as dust on this mortal plain, that was his punishment to her. 

Miraiko turned to the other Titans, who quickly made their escape. He powered down returning to his human form, scooping up his sister from the floor, he dead lifeless body hanging limp in his hands. "Sho, you can't leave me." He said sobbing. 

Rasko, Asuchi and Onimei kept their distance for a while, but as the sun was starting to set they had to mention something.
"Miraiko, we should take her to Ouranos, get her a proper burial." Onimei said tentatively. Miraiko only looked back with cold intensity, even in human form his eyes glowed with an ethereal blueness. But he did not object when Onimei scooped up Shoshin.

"Lets go." Rasko said placing a hand on Miraiko's back, Miraiko regarded them, his friends they were also bloody, broken and bruised but he had today lost his heart and his soul, how could he deal. 

The sky opened up, now that Ouranos has powers again, he could rescue them from any location. Rasko, Asuchi and Onimei+Shoshin started to float upwards but Miraiko remained rooted to the ground, as the wind squall tried to lift him the blue energy that had been lingering on him and the scythe since he had sealed Chronos was working against Ouranos.

"WAIT!" Miraiko shouted upon realising he was not being lifted. He jumped on platforms of reishi, trying to catch up to them, but quickly he was left behind.

"SHOSHIN!" He screamed as they blinked out of sight.


----------



## Serp (Aug 22, 2015)

The years went by since Shoshin's death and the others all ascended to the Soul Kings realm. The influence of Chronos on Miraiko made it impossible for him to reach the realm and to mourn for his sister properly.

So influenced by the hatred of the fallen titan and aided with his weapon Harp?, Miraiko started to form legions of warriors to help defeat the corrupted souls of Tartarus. During his crusade he had two children, Karna, the eldest a daughter, dark of skin and marked with the symbol of a star. Karna's abilities focused on the redirection and absorption of condensed reiryoku, much like her fathers Noctis. Arjuna was Miraiko's second child and the only male, Arjuna was born with the birthmark of the crescent  moon and his powers excelled when it came to the restructuring or Reishi, similar to his fathers Diem. Together the now three pure souls, helped to unite all the other spiritually awakened humans defend against the rising hordes of demons. 

For the next 90 years after Shoshin's death Miraiko became an unstoppable warrior, learning and mastering his transformation and trying to pass on the knowledge to his children. Everything was going well, he was even under the impression that the frequency of these beasts that were plaguing the world was decreasing, but then he was introduced to the Vast Lords.


----------



## Serp (Oct 18, 2015)

*The Death of the Thunderer*

The Death of the Thunderer
Part 1

Miraiko was old, he was over his hundredth birthday, even though his bones were old and grinding into dust, and his hair white and wild, he was still willing to fight for what he believed in and that was purging the world of these beasts, brought forth from the depths of Tartartus by the the Titan Chronos. Miraiko rested his arm on the Scythe Harpe, stolen from yet he remained sealed within, the Titan Chronos. As he grasped Harpe, the Titan's energy rolled through Miraiko and gave him yet another boost of Vitality. 

"Father." Two voices said in unison, as Karna and Arjuna his children appeared kneeling before him. Both Children resembled their own mother as well as his Mother, or how he thought she would look, based on what his father had told him when he was young. The both had beautifully bright blonde hair, and wide colourful eyes. Their mother, an empowered human Miraiko had come across in his tirade, a woman with the ability to manipulate metals, but she died birthing Arjuna, but he and his sister became known as the Quince Bs, the Quince that were born. Karna the eldest and the girl was extremely talented with her speed and her agility, her ability to invoke the different elemental energies from the dark reiryoku she manipulated, in her ear the item she had been given by the Titan Krios, her weapon called the Kundal and Kavach, a star shaped earring that allowed Karna to store great amounts of reiryoku and provided a conduit through her body, the ability Kavach to allow her to channel the reiryoku through her body creating a body of natural armour. Although this made her skin and hair dark when in use. Arjuna was young and cocky, although he acted more righteous than his older sister. Arjuna was gifted with the pendant Gandiva Anjalika, this pendant when reiryoku was channeled through it, granted Arjuna the ability to manipulate great amounts of Reishi, turning the pendant into a fully sized sword and/or bow.  

There were other humans in Miraiko's army, it was small as armies were considered, he have about 200 followers, each humans with their own ability birthed from the fact their family had been victimised and they chose not to fall prey again. "Father." Karna called once more, snapping him out of his nostalgic daze. "Yes." He replied, waiting for his daughter to continue. 
"The scouts report heavy movement from the northern mountains, hundreds of demon's coming this way, and at their forefront, ten figures, who look no more demonish than either of us, lead the charge, their power levels registering at a level to match even our own." 
Miraiko's eyes widened at this news. "Titans?" He asked.
"No father, these were of normal human height, and their energy was pure as the demons they led themselves." Arjuna responded.
"Perhaps they learned to transform?" Karna inquired.
"That is definately a possibility, but where would they get that amount of energy to trigger such a change, the number of vanishing human souls has not had any major spikes to suggest an arrival like this." Arjuna added.
Miraiko looking to his scythe then spoke up, "what if they found a new source of energy, a stronger source, perhaps empowered humans or the lesser of their own ranks." 
Karna and Arjuna exchanged glances, there were less demon sightings to be true, but if these guys had turned to cannabilism, they had no ways of gauging their strength. 
Miraiko sighed, "I guess we should prepare for battle, Arjuna gather the clans. Karna come with me." And then the three of them were gone. 

Miraiko stood with his daughter upon the top of of a nearby ridge, and watched the coming hordes of demons. They would arrive before dusk, that gave them a small amount of time to be ready, hopefully it would be enough. He returned to camp, sending Karna to help Arjuna ready the clans.

His children were young, and could fight on and on, but he was becoming frail. The human body eventually having it's limits. Seeing this new foe, ten powerful demons he hesitated to think if they could defeat them. Sitting quietly in his tent, he started to meditate, clearing his mind before a battle as was recommended to do, but his quiet thoughts were quickly dashed away as thoughts of his sister came to him, the last battle he had felt this apprehensive for was the one in which his sister died, would this one be the end of him. He loved his children but he had spent too much time in this world, maybe if he could die protecting them he could return to his sister and his friends, maybe just maybe. 

A whoosh as a figured entered Miraiko's tent, Karna. "Father they are here." She spoke softly. Miraiko raised up from his knees, dressed in his full armour. "Very well."​


----------



## Serp (Oct 19, 2015)

*Death of the Thunderer Part 2*

Death of the Thunderer
Part 2​
Miraiko stood facing the oncoming horde, Karna to his right and Arjuna to his left. The other two hundred or so warriors flanked out either side. Leading the horde towards them, stood a demon similar to a man in stature, long deer antlers framing his head poking out from beneath a wild head of hair, his face akin to a leathery mask continued to draw the eyes, his lips and lower half of his face stained with blood. Behind him stood 4 more demons, and them a further five, then behind them hundreds upon thousands of demonic foes, each different shaped and sized, followed what could only be considered their king into battle. 

Miraiko turned to his children and raised a palm, this beast clearly had intelligence he wanted to see if he could speak with him. Miraiko raised his hand and pointed to the neutral ground in the middle and the hollow king nodded in response. Miraiko riding a wave of reishi quickly made his way to the centre of the battlefield, the hollow king responding in kind.

"I am Miraiko Tsurugi, the child of the future, the thunderer and protector of these lands. Who are you?" Miraiko asked the Hollow King.

"Me? I am but myself. Keiran Leckter, the first Vast Lord." Keiran did a small mock bow.

"And your purpose, Leckter?" Miraiko asked this strange version of a demon. 

"My purpose is to devour, you all seem so tasty I have risen a horde all for you." Keiran replied.

"And then I suppose we shall meet on the battlefield and take it from there." Miraiko said turning to leave.
"Yes, lets." Keiran said before turning back towards his horde and making his way back.

Miraiko appeared next to his children. "What happened father?" Arjuna was fast to ask.
"He comes for blood and to feast, nothing more. He is truly a beast of the land, but he is smart make no mistake. Come my children let us go." Miraiko said nodding to Karna and Arjuna.

Arjuna raised his braclet and a giant silver and light construct bow was formed. 
"It's going to take more than that boy." Miraiko said to his son. Arjuna nodded once more, he had to go beyond, he had to become. 
He closed his eyes and the energy wrapped around him, he was framed with white energy and wings, silver and white reishi armour.

Karna was next, she touched the earring at her ear and black energy burst forth, before she channeled it back through her body, and took on a dark sheen, her blonde hair now purple. In her hand a burning ball of pentagramic fire.

Miraiko grasped his scythe and channeled the power through it, Noctis and Diem burst alive and he was covered in his holy armour the very same one he used to defeat Chronos, the time was now.


----------



## Serp (Oct 20, 2015)

*The Death of the Thunderer Part 3*

Death of the Thunderer 
Part 3 ​Arjuna and Karna sped off towards the horde, followed by the band of warriors that had joined Miraiko on his quest.

Arjuna jumped up and drew back the silver string on his bow, before firing it, turning first into a shower of raindrop size reishi pellets, then turning into a rain of reishi swords, impaling from above any of demons beneath it. Karna wasn't slow to attack either, she ran with extreme quickness it was as if she teleported, right into the centre of a group of these demon, and she thrust her plam holding the ball of black fire into the ground, causing the ground to errupt with upward streams of black fire all around her, burning all those within her radius. 

The other humans tore into the demon with their abilities, but Miraiko stood still and he saw, Leckter standing before 9 other demons, each very humanish, but none as eerily human as Leckter. Miraiko made his move towards the demons, the nine behind their King jumped into action, the closer he got the more he noticed, they were more human definately, but they were still bulkish and brutish, none match the slender grace granted to their King. Miraiko gripped the scythe and began his harvest. With his speed and extreme reiryoku levels he carved through the demon's one by one, as Noctis and Diem blocked and countered the others while his attention was divided.
Soon the 9 had fallen, and Miraiko stood facing Lecker himself. Miraiko hadn't been able to take out these beasts without taking a few hits him, he was stumbling but his armours stayed strong. His glowing sword in one hand his scythe in the other. 

"My my, were my blades too sharp for you." Leckter said with a quiet menance. This demon showed no amusement or distain in his voice when he spoke, he always kept the same tone of belittling politeness, it was as if he was making the effort to hide him demonic nature, but made him seem all the more inhuman. Miraiko simply gritted his teeth, and like Karna vanished towards Leckter. Leckter was quick to respond, his nails sharp enough to block Miraiko's strikes, and fast enough to bypass Diem and Noctis' ballad every so often. Fighting Leckter was like fighting noone he had fought before apart his sister, he was a demon in the body of man, his moves small, precise intelligence reeling behind that sinister mask of flesh. And then he bounded once more, catching Miraiko in the chest, poking through his layers of armour, straight into his heart, before releasing a blast of such negative energyit went right through his body, Harpe dropping limply to the floor beside him, yet his Katana still gripped tightly. Leckter was strong, the only person he had met since the titan's who had strength amazed him, the 9 before him were strong to a level as well, each almost the level of Karna and Arjuna in power, but he had to plow through them all to reach his target. Leckter himself was a different matter, Miraiko at full strength would have had little problem with him, but like this he was drained. 

Leckter dropped Miraiko's body and ran straight the the scythe, before he could reach there a voice spoke out, Karna and Arjuna's birthmarks burned and their weapons started to glow intensely. "Oh no you don't." The Titan Krios , his large stature dwarfing Leckter beneath him. "That is not yours to take, little stag." Lecker knew better than to mess with an actual Titan, fully rested and he ran off into the Horde. The demon's around stopped moving and focused on the large titanic man. "It's time." He said picking up Miraiko's soul and carrying it with him. Everything was a blur to Miraiko then, he looked up and saw the black butterfly that used to fly around one of his childhood homes, and then he saw the doors, the doors to the gardens in which he would play, the doors remained visible in the sky and then they opened, standing in the centre of the doors, dressed all in black was an angel, an angel with the face of Shoshin, if this was the way he was to die to be it, if this was his last memory it was beautiful, whatever it was. Krios vanished with Miraiko and Harpe. 

As the Titan vanished the Angel in the sky jumped and swooped, a sword in each hand, and a smaller one attached to her waste, she spread her arms, swords at the ready and with one swipe of the left sword, the smaller one, the ground lurched backwards and rock formations jutted from the ground throwing the demons back, the right sword also took a slash at the empty air, causing a hurricane of slicing winds to disintegrate the first wave of the demons, and send the remaining back even further. Then more and more of these black robed figures appeared from the sky, some were faces of old friends lost to battle, some were completely new, but they were all black robed and carried katana's, lead by the angel, like benevolent gods of death. 

The black glad angels, joined the humans and together they carved down the remains of the demonic army, Leckter nowhere to be seen. Karna and Arjuna lay beside their fathers body, desparately trying to resuscitate him.  "That's not going to work." Said a voice, Arjuna turned quickly his eyes glairing and spear of white reishi in his hands, ready at a moments notice. He turned and saw the leader, the original angel, dressed in Black, Red and white, with three swords, all sheathed apart from the smallest one, she held up to show she meant no harm. The other gods of death that had accompanied her had raised their swords at Arjuna's supposed intent. But the woman only raised her hands back at them and they lowered their swords. Arjuna was still gripping his reishi tightly. "Just who are you?" Karna shouted at the woman. "If you were going to help you could have been her sooner!!!" She said as she held her fathers cold dead hands, his spiritual armour depowered, he lay calmly like a fallen samurai. 
"You mind your tongue, commander here had spent 90years, trying to get us all back to this godforsaken netherealm and you dare complain for haste!" Said the man who stood behind the dark haired woman, slightly behind and to her right.
"Commander?" Arjuna said, confused but no less on guard.
"Why yes, you are currently in the presence of, The God of Death, chosen by Ouranous, she who fights with titans, the fortification and unification of the realms, the Captain Commander of the Gotei ten, Lady Shoshin, Tsurugi-Yagami!" He said as if he were ecstatic to list all her titles. 
Shoshin simply waved him down, and then decided to speak, "Or you could just say I am your aunt."


----------



## balackobama (Mar 8, 2016)

uchiha sasuke no 1


----------

